#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  請問您的獸名是怎麼來的？

## 狼王白牙

雖然說這個問題以前好像在獅子王論壇或是野性疆界詢問過大家，但是
這個地方似乎還沒有相關的主題出現。

所以說多．在這個版再發表一次，請問您的暱稱不論有沒有更改過
她是怎麼來的呢？

----------


## 藍德

想不到眾位獸大取的名字都這麼有淵源的......

我自己的化名;拉昂
其實就是Lion的直接音譯過來的
當時取名也沒想這麼多,純粹是喜歡獅子而已

但這名字用久了,突然發現他仍然有個隱藏意義存在

就像蔡智恆的'第一次親密接觸'般,裡頭網路角色的分野中,我是屬於第二種人

在網路上期待自己能成為的特定角色的人
因為我總是嚮往著獅子般的魅力與強悍...但事與願違...所以才給自己取了這樣的一個名字,算是自我期許吧!

----------


## 嵐隱

=ˇ=...我的

其實是大陸某學姊的形變...她叫藍穎...
當時覺得滿好聽的，就形變拿來用了~

嵐，有暴風的意思。
隱，就隱藏的意思囉~。

全意就是隱藏的風暴...XD(俗~
也比喻藏住內心的熱情~

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

有改過=w=
之前是小狼崽Little Wolf
↑那是亂取的bb

沃飛=Woffy
之前想取一個像是dog ->doggy 類似的字(小狼崽嘛)
但是Wolffy  <-不合文法
所以把l去掉 變成Woffy(沃飛是譯名)
嵐..因為我喜歡這個字XD(紫嵐!!)

----------


## 狼王白牙

Kiba 是動畫狼雨裡的一頭白狼，承認自己的確是在看過這部動畫以後才取這名稱.
我自己把它翻譯成白牙，Kiba 是日語發音中的牙，而這匹狼全身雪白，
之所以沒有按照台灣發行版的名稱去翻成"狼牙"，而是叫他"白牙".
是因為他已經是一匹狼了，名字上應該不必再強調一次。

為什麼我直接用動畫裏的角色來當作我的獸名呢...
因為覺得自己的個性跟他非常相似，也是不達目標就不會停下腳步的類型。
我們性格的相似程度， 假如說你看動畫不是很喜歡他的話...
那應該不是很喜歡我(笑)。所以我看完這部動畫後就決定使用這個名稱了。

----------


## 環光

我的真名>翻英文>翻中文
把"睿'翻成RAY是我姐想到的

ps.新頭像好可愛,在睡覺耶  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 夜月之狼

嗯...... 某個夜黑風高的晚上

某個笨蛋國中生決心要寫小說

小說就要有個筆名

他很喜歡狼 狼的天下在夜 夜中之后為月

夜月月夜 月夜夜月......

於是乎~







考慮了兩天以後 終於選擇以"夜月"來當名字了=w=(被巴)

這就是名字的由來(梅子綠)

----------


## 野

這個嘛...
因為看到板上也有乳名叫做"小野"的獸
所以不能以我使用多年的綽號"小野"^^"

然後呢
就去翻字典XD"(轟
當時不知道為啥好喜歡"獠牙"的"獠',就決定要再名字放一個"獠"字
然後就想想想想想(其實根本就不知道在想啥= ="
(想到)突然好喜歡天空阿!!(啥咪啦?!= =")
那就變成"遼闊的天空"吧~簡稱"遼空"
哈哈~自己要的字也有進去^^~同音就好XD"
然後就是現在的遼空啦~^^"

----------


## 幻貓

幻貓啊.....


當初在J.C繪版畫圖時我就開始想名字....
倒是想了一段時間~

後來會取這名字的原因不過是此二字可以拆解成"幻化成貓"
〈不過這名字....在搜尋引擎查會查到同名的說~〉

近來又發現....拆解成"老愛幻想的貓"也很合理~
我真的很會莫名其妙發起呆來想東想西XD~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

關於名子的由來...其實只是單純為了避開重複性@@

最早是叫白狼的
或許是因為小一、小二的時候曾不經意的在書店買到並閱讀過高橋義廣的作品獨眼犬戰士(第一集)
且受到該作品的影響，於是第一印象的認為*白狼最高*(XD")
所以就叫白狼啦~

後來要加入野疆時發現白狼已被使用
所以在左想右想之下─冰原白狼便出現了

至於薩卡魯瓦這個名子是後來沿用了某次上課畫的合成生物的名子[Sakalu]，先是用了[Sakalu]做暱稱一陣子後，為了完整性將[wa]加上，於是Sakaluwa(薩卡魯瓦)這個正式的名子便誕生了~XD

而薩卡魯瓦意思就是冰原白狼(自創語)

----------


## 銀月

小獸是純粹喜歡月亮
但是想說取名叫月亮好像太單調了
所以另外加上銀色
就取叫銀月了

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

原本該叫"藍龍王凱藍卓斯"的
由來是龍槍靈魂之戰裡的藍龍霸王

離開克萊恩之後被狼欺...XD
狼王不准其他帳號有王的  :狐狸哭:   (溜)

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

感覺好像只有我的名字由來最kuso

小獸去年開始玩楓谷
我花了一天(可能更多天)的時間想暱稱要取什麼
在坐校車回家時...腦中突然閃出一個暱稱-"焗烤哈密瓜"
於是就把暱稱取上面那個
後來看到寵物出來時好奇的買了一隻  牠的名字是-"萊姆"(因為小獸滿喜歡喝萊姆茶的)
再來發現了狼版就在萊姆後面加了罐頭兩個字

----------


## 孤獨之狼

←這個傢伙，從小就很孤僻
老是覺得沒人了解他，所以一直覺得自己很孤獨
又因為很喜歡狼，曾經想叫孤僻之狼(好難聽= =
想過之後就叫孤獨之狼

----------


## 山風

嗄?名字的由來啊...

赤焰楓天：本來是要寫寫看小說用的，我出生自赤焰楓天部落...是一種部落名。
               後來懶的寫=ˇ=(爆

嵐翼：喜歡日本的戰國史。
            豐城秀吉(統一日本戰國)：原名羽柴秀吉。
總覺得"豐"這個字很威風，於是就取了諧音。本來是想叫*山風羽翼*，但字數攏長，再加上部落姓氏...囧"，於是，就合併了!!
山風羽異(把翼改了一下，合起來)=嵐翼。

以上=ˇ=(炸

----------


## 思樂炎

話說小炎名子的由來
在某個夜黑風高的夜晚...唐先生打破了蟠龍花瓶....
迷：[踹！]回歸正題啦！

小炎名子：炎離雨螢

炎：烈火的意思，小炎很喜歡火，可以看著大火發呆３到４小時－＿－
也是形容小炎２個個性中的其一，暴躁

離：代表火。小炎在想名子的時候突然閃出來的....
易經卦名。八卦之一。[教育部辭典]

雨：在名子上是指毛毛雨，毛毛雨的雨滴很溫柔，打在身上卻不會感受到任何衝擊，也是星容小炎２個個性中的其一，溫柔

螢：也是小炎想名子突然閃出來的－＿－....

迷：你乾脆說你的到來只是突然閃出來的！[踹！！]

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

不想對人生感到空虛，所以將空虛倒過來
這就是虛空的由來，至於貝雷傑......
英文是BLACKJET，JET是我的英文名(老師給我的)
BLACK是我喜歡的顏色=  =

----------


## 漣漪月影

我名字的由來~
漣漪月影
起初是我玩楓之谷時所用的ID
其原來名叫-漣漪中的月影
其意義是
月亮的倒影在帶有漣漪的湖面上
漣漪=水的波紋
而話說回來漣漪月影這個名是
是我當初心裡所幻想的情景而來的~
呵呵~我愛幻想~

----------


## ExD

因為本身有人叫我熊

我的體格有點壯壯的  不過我自認是胖=.=  就是油多嘛

我只是想加個形容詞 穰後星星感覺不錯阿

所以就叫"星熊"了  XD

----------


## 水靈凱

我呢~~~...比較特別吧..
常常看到有人取水靈XX的 幾乎都女生角色比較多
所以我就取水靈凱..
喵?怎會是凱?
凱比較像男生化吧XD
不過其他人物名子..水靈千..水靈夜..水靈銀...
比較像女的(歐死)

----------


## 銀

以前是小銀...(被pm影響
後來覺得太女性化了,改為銀牙
之後又覺得麻煩,改成銀次(因為那時迷閃靈
後來還是覺得不妥,改成銀狼,(很喜歡狼
最後都覺得太麻煩了,直接叫銀(爆
也被稱作GIN(銀的日文發音

----------


## 和魯夫

看卡通片的
之後用在RO上
最後發現譯字錯誤但繼續用下去
(我在說甚麼.....)

----------


## 犬千代

犬千代是真有其人的XD…
取名由是位戰國武將前田利家的乳名

話說回來，犬千代是小姓呀…XD（遮臉）

----------


## 狼狼

我啊.開始的時候是在武漢的我的課桌看到的（我汗）——武狼俊人。然後就取前面兩字啦  :寒:  
後來改為狼狼是因為覺得這個更好聽些  :狐狸冷汗: 
（估計可能是哪位前輩留下的XD）

----------


## 熾祈

名稱：熾祈
出沒地：同人領域、狼版、尼奧寵物…等　（爆）
原因：不明…但本身很喜歡『祈』這個字ＸＤＤˇˇ
後面會加一個狼王是因為自己的角扮文需要，但因為加入了狼版後才改為熾祈的…
Shi Ki就是熾祈的日文發音（しき）

----------


## KUBI kitsune

我原本的名字是叫九尾狐(中文而已)

後來有取英文(但是被人取做"新台灣蒼蠅"...)

後來再數碼寶貝上發現九尾狐獸的羅馬叫KUBIMON

就採KUBI來用~成為九尾狐KUBI

但是又發現叫兩次九尾狐感覺很奇怪

就把狐狸也用成羅馬拼音

就變成現在的*KUBI kitsune*了~

----------


## 蝕狼

我阿~

因為我喜歡月蝕....原本叫"月蝕"的但是都說像女性化的名字，所以我就加個狼...

叫蝕狼

喜歡月蝕以及注視月亮的狼....

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

軒轅
代表時間和空間

來自軒轅的狼　橫越時間　跨越空間　不滅　
就是時間和空間的領主啦ＸＤ　（暴

至於　赤那　只是因為想用特別一點的字代替狼嚕（被打

----------


## 蒼楓

這個......應該是幻聽吧.....不過怎麼可能從有記憶之前這聲音就存在?
所以就照這個聲音的名字下去取~連種族都一並挑好了

----------


## Kofu

我的~~

看完獅子王二之後非常非常喜歡KOVU便取了這個綽號,但是萬萬沒想到這個高孚的孚在史瓦希利語其實是vu而不是fu,從此以後我的這個Kofu變成了獨一無二的獸名了(同理世界上會有一大堆Simba跟Kovu,兒Kofu就只有我這麼一隻了~~)

簡單講是自己搞不清楚才會取到這麼特別的綽號吧~ = =""" (其實是取錯了這樣~然後懶的改了)

----------


## 照

我是因為愛~~上了大神=W=所以就取

             o-kami天照       而且大神天照阿=W=   

我把大神直接翻城羅馬拼音    後面的天照就留著=W=

                     純屬愛慕所以才取這名子=W=+

----------


## 風的水藍

國小時完天堂的ID一ˇ一/
之後一只用下去嚕一ˇ一...

不過後來想想...
這兩種元素在遊戲中是我的最愛一3一
又加上放在星座上:
    "風"象星座=>"水"瓶座
      也就是風象星座的水瓶座 <無聊想的
謎:你廢話太多嚕~~~!!

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

以前的名字個"孤".ID後面還有加Lich(英文名)

玩過某遊戲後...原來我是巫妖=w="
所以改名(誤)

銀星‧狼肯

銀星就菜市場名啦.毛色是銀灰的所以就用了XD
至於狼肯.名字要用獨特一點當初想到就這個=w=



(暗夜傳說的狼人翻成狼肯族說XD)

----------


## 豹舞風

關於名字的由來……

曾經看過一本小說叫《豹子最後的舞蹈》

講的是神農架最後一隻豹子的故事

文中及力披露了人殘暴無情的一面

看過很是震撼與無奈……

於是就用了這個名～

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

嘿嘿嘿嘿...
「弁天」是不才最早用的名字，「御櫻雪」這個姓是後來才加上去的。

因為不才小時候景仰博學之人，而正好「開花天使」這作品中，
有一位博學的天使，沒錯，就叫「弁天」啊！
所以就這麼用了...(撞死)
但後來覺得腦殘而想改掉，但為何又沒換呢？
因為不才發現原來弁天是七福神中的一位，而且還是個女的啊！(其實說法很多，其中一種是說"貌似"女性)
因此讓不才對這個名稱產生強烈的共鳴，變再也無法放手。

而姓嘛...突發奇想！(被毆死)

----------


## Wolfang

非一時一刻能道盡。但是，不是因為遊戲或電影而取名是可以確定。
真正的由來，牽涉到很多原因。
也許有些獸知道^^a

不過簡單來說，完全是自己命名的

----------


## 達可

我的名字....
是因為最早大家都叫我【鵝】或【鴨子】.....(被毆)
而鴨子的英文....
所以大家就叫我....達可..(無言)
達可....達....可....叫久了...所以習慣了....(踹)

PS:我太久沒來了...所以請大家在多多指教...
(瞬間....達可遭眾獸圍毆....)(好痛)....

----------


## ocarina2112

> 我原本的名字是叫九尾狐(中文而已)
> 後來有取英文(但是被人取做"新台灣蒼蠅"...)
> 後來再數碼寶貝上發現九尾狐獸的羅馬叫KUBIMON
> 就採KUBI來用~成為九尾狐KUBI
> 但是又發現叫兩次九尾狐感覺很奇怪
> 就把狐狸也用成羅馬拼音
> 就變成現在的*KUBI kitsune*了~


實際上"九尾狐"是稱作「きゅうびのきつね」

例:
PS2~大神遊戲裡的九尾「キュウビ」

發kubi音也沒錯，只是幾乎沒有人這樣子唸
因為kubi不只有"九條尾巴"的意思
如果不連著格助詞的"の"加上きつね一起使用的話

例:
KUBI kitsune
就是九隻狐狸這樣=w="a

不過當id用到是沒什麼差就是了:P

----------


## 阿難

俺(?)的名字啊~
是因為中學的一個好朋友(在中學唯一的好朋友?)
叫我【阿X】(【X】是我的真名的最後一個字)
【X】和【難】是同音(廣東話)
所以用【阿難】了(【難】字較酷XD)

P.S【阿難】是某香港週刊的某漫畫的主角的名字
[spacer=6](某獸友:他不是虎面人來的嗎?你是狼啊~)[spacer]

----------


## 满月狼嗥

滿月狼嗥嘛。
我取這名是因為我喜歡狼對著月亮嗥叫。
狼的嗥叫聲，淒美又動聽。所以就改了滿月狼嗥這名阿。 D

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

我是想避開別隻狼的ID

所以想了很久(迷:明明是你突然想到的

囧rz  好吧~我承認

取了之後才想換酷一點的~

不過我不會換(炸

----------


## Raulson

洛桑是我高中報告中的自創種族
一個融入大自然 以狩獵維生的種族

Raul演變自Ralph 英國語為狼的忠告或狼的智慧 
Raul 為西班牙文發音 有狼的意思
我覺得自己沒有狼一些氣質
因此在後面加上son
Raulson即為狼之子 不一定是狼
所以我是擁有四分之一狼血的哈士奇XD


雪狼大
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=7831 這裡可以改名

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 實際上"九尾狐"是稱作「きゅうびのきつね」
> 
> 例:
> PS2~大神遊戲裡的九尾「キュウビ」
> 
> 發kubi音也沒錯，只是幾乎沒有人這樣子唸
> 因為kubi不只有"九條尾巴"的意思
> 如果不連著格助詞的"の"加上きつね一起使用的話
> 
> ...


囧!?
就當九隻狐貍吧!!!
現在稱為KUBI突然要改名也很難改....
對我來說KUBI只當英文唸吧ˊˋa

----------


## WA. 璇

為甚麼我叫野狼阿璇?  (自問:為甚麼呢?)
因為很久之前我參加一個班，到現在仍有參加，　（就是在那兒認識狼人阿難）
那些同學都叫我阿璇，
而"璇"字是我的真名的最後一個字及最特別一個字,
"野狼"是我加入狼之樂園大家庭後才加的.
野狼阿璇己成為我的獸名,
不過多數朋友都叫我阿璇.

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

[樓上的...刀疤紋根在下很像阿^^]

渥克斯
WOX

其實我當初成為獸時就叫自己"獸人"
沒有別的稱號
後來上網才知道這世界除了我還有好多獸人
我在這世界也既融入大家 但也要有自己的特色
所以呢
我去翻了好多有關狼人 獸 奇幻生物的書籍和典故
但是不是大家用過就是我不滿意

看看大家名稱的由來
多半都是自己的生活反射和內心期許\r
我想成為獸人
就是希望能成為像狼一樣強壯勇敢[WOLF]
和狐狸一樣足智多謀的獸[FOX]
結果
把這兩種動物的英文融合
就是現在的我

姓氏方面
第一人格:李 就是我人類身分的性 身為獸人 人類的原先部分絕對不能捨去 這是我的堅持

第二人格:鬣牙 有時我自己半人半獸的心會被一些雜念所迷惘 我希望野獸的鬣牙能斬斷這些困惑

第三人格:待宵 沒什麼意思 進入深夜中的最深層黑暗 歡迎來到渥克斯最困難的模式XD

這些名字其實都可以看出我的成長過程...
我以這些為榮^^

----------


## 可狼兒

大家的名字都這麼有淵源呀!!!

在看過"狼王夢"之後.才開始接觸獸界的...沈石溪的作品一直都充滿了野性和溫情

"可狼兒"呀!本意為:可愛的小狼(兒).不希望人家看到名字就被嚇跑了...
可人:讓人喜愛.可人兒:美麗的女性.有溫柔賢淑之意..."可狼兒"就是從這裡聯想出來的.

不過這名字也是想了好久好久...
因為偶爾會畫畫合成獸.有命名以及類別.用了很多喜歡的字(狼.斑.爪.刺.牙.狐.獸.犬...)...so名字就更不好想了...(相近的有:可邦犬.翼狼.月狼等)曾想過叫"犬牙"不過這兩個大概是通俗字吧...不喜歡相近的名字

狼一直都被視為是很凶惡的野獸.但是...肉食動物在覓食的時候還不是都這樣嗎?人類其實比狼還要凶惡好幾倍呢!!!只要別把我的名字以為是"可惡的野狼"就行了

最近又想到一個:狼可．野鹿(鹿好像不太常用的說...)

"可狼兒"常常被誤認為是隻大公狼...很好哇!當初就設定以雄性的身分進入獸界的!大公狼可帥的咧!!!  :Very Happy:  
知道內情?!沒關係呀!大公狼撒嬌可能會不習慣.母狼應該就沒輒了吧 :P 
我不太在意性別.只要叫順口.隨你高興^^

----------


## 黑獅

最明白的說法, 來自日本動畫<<遊戲王>>裡面的某卡片名
當初還小吧, 個人比較那張卡的設定(並非形象)
所以用上了, 然後某次忽然被某獅叫成
"黑色魔術獅".....
通常被叫做小黑, 但是貌似跟版上某人也重複了
然後小黑比較像狗名...以前經常被用來開玩笑||||

----------


## 龍爺啦~

恩其是這是有淵源的(望)
再爺爺以前的時候總是剪個3分頭˙˙"
而且頭上還有小時候愛到處爬因為一次的意外留下用遠的傷痕(泣
再國中時期~在班上被某女同學說~你好像"櫻桃小丸子"裡的爺爺!!
什麼...你再說一次=口="(呆....
之後上美術課要畫畫他還畫我在吃香蕉的樣子(當然是爺爺版的...)
因此爺爺從那個時候就很討厭女生!!!(當然是假的...
因為自己偏愛龍~所以乾脆直接給他取"龍爺"好了XD"
(PS)之前在克大版裡用的是"獸爺"(因為是獸人麻然後又是爺爺..所以...恩˙˙")
後來想想好像不怎麼好聽所以就改名了XD"
(常被說你是看"海賊王"看太多喔...)

----------


## 拉爾

至於我嘛…

是因為偶然的拼拼湊湊之後跑出來的名字（毆）

把幾個喜歡的字排一排，然後再加一些其他的字，就這樣跑出來了  :狐狸冷汗:  

從最一開始的鷹、疾犽，到後來的宇斯，就這樣不曉得為什麼的被我東拼西湊的合成了這個名字，最初的用途是用在我的小說上的，後來想說還滿好玩的，就越湊越多，不知不覺就跑出了一堆，要用的時候還要重新挑…（因為不曉得哪一個比較好  :狐狸冷汗:  ）

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

奇修‧諾亞克

奇修，其實是取自修諾斯以前寫的小說中一位角色"奇修特"的前兩個字（故事實在太令狼感動了!!）
諾亞克，國中時喜歡每畫一隻獸人就幫他取英文名字，其中特別喜歡Noark這個名字，就拿來用啦XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

先前名字叫做月影~
其實只是純粹覺得月光+影子的組合很像詩人~

不過後來在得到了英文名字Keith~而且月影這個名字已經用到濫的情況下~就把原先的月影改成簡寫M.S(也就是鋼彈囧)後面加上英文名字Keith(Kiss.......囧)

就出現了現在這個台鋼彈了~~(爆)

----------


## 雷恩

「雷恩」這個名子的來源說來就話長了，
簡單的原因就是：
小時候看的一部卡通「七海遊龍」
裡面有一隻小飛龍雷恩，
因為喜歡那隻飛龍也喜歡這個名字，
所以「雷恩」就成為我要用的名字之一了。

詳細原因：
有在畫漫畫的人總要有個筆名，
在為自己想筆名時決定名字中要有「雷」字，
在屏東發表作品筆名用「雷特」
以外的地方用「雷亞士」
「雷亞士」是我的正式筆名，有我MSN的朋友應該都會看到，

加入「野性疆界」也就是加入獸人界，
當時對於在獸人界要用什麼名字考慮了一番，
想用個沒用過的名字，最終的選擇就是「雷恩」了。

----------


## 亞多士

我嗎... 亞多士，是根據我的家境所取的，有看過三劍客的人應該知道我在說什麼，就是裡面的Athos嘛.....，只是我還沒有被女人騙就是了。﹦﹦“

----------


## 北極狼

我的獸名是這樣來的:
1.我喜歡凍又怕熱                              -(要住在)北極
2.我喜歡狼                                          -狼
3.我喜歡白狼,其實白牙大是我偶像-白色毛

北極+狼+白色毛=北極狼

----------


## 歐里爾

只好先用這個名字囉~ (大概會再改名吧?!)

----------


## 刃

其實也不知道一開始是怎麼想的~
就是想說因為狼跟月亮關聯~就這樣取的~
但是又怕說~會跟別的獸名有衝突~
就又加一個刃~因為本身愛用刀~
只加刀~又感覺怪怪的~就又多家一點了~而且~後來在寫草寫時~
也看起比較帥   ←怪癖.白目

後記 :Sad: 好像有點偏題~那就長話短說~)
可是後來也不知道是怎麼一回事~應該是巧合吧~或者說是緣分~
發現竟然還有個叫月狼的獸耶~
直至今~"月狼"就變我哥了~

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

敝人是為了紀念某個漫畫的腳色名字
所以才取下這樣的名字(因為直接用他們的名字 自己覺得跟他們的能力、個性完全不同...)

----------


## Katsuya XII

因為喜歡"幻想非空艇"的一部小說裡的主角而取的(後來大家習慣叫我克也於是就繼續用)

當然這個名子前身有很多的是作品(大都是運用英文音譯)

----------


## 好色龍

就是字面上的意思(毆)

原文其實是HornyDragon啦

Dragon是種族

Horny就是指那個意思(毆)

在國外論壇常常被一堆獸問這個Horny指的到底是外型上的，
還是的就是指那個意思......

至於是真的嗎?去問弁天(喂)

Yahoo字典:http://0rz.tw/1324H

----------


## 凱薩雷斯龍

我的名子會叫"凱薩雷斯龍"，名子的由來是~

在今年2006的1-2月中旬時的某個晚上做了個夢~

夢到我的羅盤((從我還小時我身上總會帶個羅盤~至今也沒變..))

出現再我面前不停一直轉....然後手不受控制的動起來去碰那羅盤..

然後手又縮回來..開始唸一些語言..(我自己也不知在說啥麼語言?)

每唸一個字羅盤就會發光一個點..最後那羅盤由垂直變橫平...

並發出一道金色的光..最後發現一隻"龍"從旋轉不停的羅盤裡..

出現且往天空飛上去後又下來停在我面前..牠由金色變為青默綠色..

然後我們互相對看..我發現牠的眼睛一直看著我，我也看著牠..

牠那雙炯炯有神的眼睛和不停擺動的觸鬚彷彿有話要跟我說..

所以那次夢以後我決定當一隻龍獸人~!(我必須聲名自己作的..

每一場夢都有如真實一樣的感覺例如在夢中被人打到手腕..

等早上醒來時被打手腕的地方竟然會有疼痛現象...老實說連我自己都覺得不可思議..!)

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

啊..我喜歡狼
所以想被叫小狼
不過老是像貓一樣的喵喵叫
所以加上咪
為什麼學貓叫?
總不能在平時講話時加上ㄠ嗚吧="=
很不順
喵比較順口

自從設定出來以後
想改成烏咪(因為獸是黑色)
不過錢不夠...= ="(要五百阿..)
時間也不夠...(要半年啊..)

是狼已經是既定的的事實了(在這裡)
所以我想要改名為烏咪= =+(眼神堅定)

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

我從在SFC模擬器的時候取來獸名
以前我是巴格拉是電影裡面有黑豹，牠叫巴格拉
我喜歡黑豹啦~
後來改叫魔啦茲雷

我曾經畫過魔龍人=魔
巴格拉的拉字=啦 同音
不久自己不知什麼時候死亡，死=茲 同音多了上面[．]
觀望天空不停一直打雷比較多，雷的字
所以叫魔啦茲雷 是這樣~

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

小時候大家都很喜歡亂取外號....
不知是我希望大家這樣叫我?(自己叫起來)
還是因為我說我喜歡企鵝?
或者說...我真的胖的像企鵝...囧!!?
那是小6的事情了~以不記得如何而來的....
能夠確定的是...我那時的確被叫作企鵝過~
自己也很喜歡....
至於前面的3個字....
我也不記得位啥要加上去哩拉XDDDD(歐死)
可能就是字面解釋吧。
"住在亞熱帶的企鵝"

國高中是沒人這樣叫我啦@@"
可是我也沒被取別的外號過....
所以一直沿用至今了....

題外話....我現在並不胖=▽="

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

我從在SFC模擬器的時候取來獸名
以前我是巴格拉是電影裡面有黑豹，牠叫巴格拉
我喜歡黑豹啦~
後來改叫魔啦茲雷

我曾經畫過魔龍人=魔
巴格拉的拉字=啦 同音
以前一直找獸人的資料很多，資的字同音就是=茲 　　　修改後．．．我弄錯注音．．．=.=
觀望天空不停一直打雷比較多，雷的字
所以叫魔啦茲雷 是這樣~

以前我還以為[茲]的字是ㄙ說...我覺得太奇怪 ㄙ不是斯或死嗎?
茲好像是ㄗ...
因我是注音白痴...=.=||||

----------


## onecrem

.......我....一向都用這秘密的名字...
之於這個名字有沒有獸名的意思~那當然是沒了....  :Sad:  
呵呵,之於這個名字真正的意思是one,是解作一個吧
crem是我一向愛用的名字..
crem的意思,在這不說,大家深究吧..[光速逃]
那合併就是onecrem了XD"

----------


## 上官犬良

取暱稱的姓"上官"的理由,主要是因為我本名姓龐,而龐家在古中國的一場沒沒無聞的小戰役裡和上官家有很大的淵緣(我家狼老爺講的)......還有某本小說的影響....

至於犬良嗎......加起來就是狼嘛!我本來是想用"犭良"的啦,只是後來因為整體平衡的關係才用了"犬"字

"上官犬良"一名,超古代中國風!

----------


## TYPHOON

我的名子(狼人巴肯)是因為以前玩過石器魔法牌...有張石器狼人牌叫"格林巴肯"
後來同學告訴我石器的狼族名字後面一定加上"巴肯"兩字
那張牌真的蠻帥的...等級又高...所以我就取叫巴肯啦~

----------


## 秋之回憶

本人是 很喜歡 秋天= = 秋天 回憶就比較多   所以就取了  秋之回憶阿=ˇ= <---感覺說明有跟沒有一樣....

----------


## Wolfy

Wolfy 就是 小狼. 幼狼. 阿狼之類 的一個英文叫法.
(也不知道這樣對不對)

至於"幼狼"又是怎麼來的?

是我的自我期許. 像狼一樣強大. 
"幼"則是希望自己不要失去赤子之心.

總之就是自我期望下產生的一個名字.
-----------------------
以上都是事後想的...
其實幼狼這名字是"一秒"想出來的.
開始接觸網路世界的時候(1996年吧)需要一個匿名.
直接就想到這個名字覺得不錯就用了... 用到現在.

----------


## 滅命

這名子其實是在宗教教科書中看到的，是說摩西帶以色列人民離開埃及的十災中最後一災，
神會派遣「滅命天使」殺死埃及所有長子及頭一胎牲畜。
而我本來在遊戲中是用滅命天使，但這樣好像有點長~就不用天使取滅命了。

----------


## 逆

希利瓦是『銀』的意思
逆，我把他解釋成孤獨，與眾人背道而馳
也可以引申成不信任別人，沒有安全感的意思
不過要我信任別人就是一件很難的事就是了。XD
狼就是我最喜歡的動物(你這傢伙還真容易滿足阿......)
以上。
白銀之逆狼，參上!!
(熱血MODE ON)

----------


## 光狼

我獸名是以前改的I.D再改的

五歲已在夢中愛上角色扮演,
七歲時I.D己有狼氣.....

取名光,是因三國   孔明的名和字,(不是光良)

有天,看書時,才發現孔明的名和字,取自父想他照亮世界.

亮、明、照、日、陽   可都難和狼結合,

光同時代表快的光速

所以取名光
----------------
補充一下,我想用我的新想法去照亮世界

----------


## 諾皮悶

就是..靈感吧?
因為我實在不會去想太複雜的東西或事物
我喜歡音樂盒
名子就用某種音樂盒的曲子拼湊的~
至於是什麼音樂盒 太複雜了不會說^^"
應該算是有關於動物(狼)吧  :Confused:

----------


## 布雷克

我的名子叫布雷克

是因為喜歡夜的黑和靜呢,那讓我覺得很舒服

不過那跟種族無關,可是總是會不小心跟天狼星不來客想在一起XDD

還有感覺黑夜讓我有種受到保護的感覺^^

----------


## 孤獨之狼

孤僻.....很怪，有過度偏激的感覺
孤獨，較柔和(迷:真的假的?
予獨愛狼 <=看不懂的別打我
自認上輩子是狼

喜黑色，黑色也有孤單的感覺
喜黑暗，呆在黑暗裡會感到安心
事實上我的名字很普通啦...

----------


## 千千龍

名字有個"謙'
將"謙"轉"千"
再加上自己的性向
所以叫"千千龍"

這暱稱大概在國中就產生了= =(謎:真是資深)
不過最近迷上獸道也是近幾年的事...

------------------------------------------
最瘋狂的是花了三百多元做了一個專屬印章來用
不過當時和現在的又不同
後悔  :onion_50:

----------


## uoiea

我的名字沒有什麼特別,因為幾乎不會跟別人重複到所以才用.而且我也不會想名字,總覺得自己想的名字怎麼想都怪,也沒什麼特別想要的名字,所以就一直用這個了.

想是這麼想,可是好像還是有極少的機率看到有人用uoiea,其實就是英文母音aeiou反過來而已,而且aeiou的名字好像比uoiea常見耶(雖然都很少見)

對了,為什麼大家的名字都是中文的呢?一開始打名字的時候就打中文的嗎?還是後來改的呢???(我沒有要改名字啦,只是覺得有點奇怪)

----------


## 歐里爾

.

----------


## 嵐

嵐 是在最近才誕生出來的 誕生不到1小時就註冊於此

嵐的意思為 狂野的風(龍捲風)OR暴風雨的意思 

而我取名為嵐 是因為 暴風雨過後絕對是晴朗的天氣

長達7年的暴風雨漸漸散去 屬於我的晴朗天氣終於來臨了

為了讓我自己珍惜現在 嵐便是我用來警惕自己的意思

----------


## Baroque Boyce

> 原本我想取"月影灰狼 巴洛克"的
> 想不到在註冊會員時好像不能用中文。
> 只好用"NightWolf"(月夜狼)
> 
> 而且我喜歡黑色。
> 可是叫BlackWolf又怪怪的...
> 而且世界上好像沒有黑毛色的狼XDD
> 
> 以上是次要原因。
> ...



現在已改成我要的名字了~~灰狼巴洛克~~

為什麼要加個巴洛克？下面的小文章就是原因(也是我所追求畫圖藝術的境界)
這是來自歷史課本(歐洲歷史)的節錄文章^^

巴洛克風格

藝術特點：緊張和衝突感，傾向運用宏偉、戲劇性的表達方式。

文學作品：人和宇宙間的矛盾、人和人間的矛盾、以及一個人自身的矛盾，都比文藝復興時期的想像更激烈，也往往更悲慘。而刻畫的典型人物，也常被矛盾的感情困擾，要對抗人間與超自然的敵人，受著自己無法控制的自然力的束縛。

建築師或畫家們喜歡在作品中表達出一種無限空間的感覺；音樂家也用擴大音調，製造出使人產生出無限空間感的回音；詩人和劇作家則喜愛描寫人生在世的短暫和無常。

最愛無限之空間，就像黑暗一樣永無盡頭！

----------


## 银狼之吻

以前玩的一個遊戲裏主角用的武器，一把叫“銀狼之吻”的刺客匕首，當時開始迷獸了，覺得這個名字不錯就拿來用了，還有幾個名字像“Lost”之類的，大多沒什麽意思，只是覺得不錯……

----------


## 狼狗傑

早就對「墨古雅」這帳號感冒了，於是臨註冊前，我想了個「T. J. Kavka」，但是總不能跟卡夫卡一個姓﹝大作家Kafka的姓氏是捷克文Kavka的變字，意思是「穴烏」﹞
後來我就用Jim Allen......Lord Jim + Edgar Allen Poe
吉姆爺+愛倫‧坡？

﹝愛倫‧坡：愛倫這姓氏你拿去，反正我也不屑！﹞﹝Allen是愛倫‧坡養父的姓，他與養父決裂後，名字都簽成：Edgar A. Poe﹞﹝至於康拉德......﹞
﹝康拉德：不要侮辱他！吉姆爺可是我的得意之作！﹞

----------


## 綠風

在聽完一曲後就隨歌名命名
midori no kaze...
但是因為coding的關係
就改成綠風...

----------


## 暗翼

我的名子喔....在想要取什麼名子來自稱的時候.....
突然靈光一閃想到的XD
感覺跟其他人不一樣=.=a
可是不要在我名子後面加娘...
很像...3字經....

----------


## 狼 - 月

我的名字麻...
狼指我是狼,很普通
月的原因如下:
1.喜歡月的感覺,很微妙,但卻很與眾不同
2.月下的狼 (啥?
3.沈默的月亮代表著一顆沈默的心,安靜地沈睡,等待著醒來的一刻,迎接生命中無比的芬芳,幻化為一個美麗的傳奇

因此成了現在的名字,其實名字也起的很普通,沒什麼吸引力
(迷:你想吸引誰阿...|||

----------


## 朔玥冷情

這是個很深澳的問題（大概小紙杯一樣深
其實就某種定義來說我有一點點的雙重性格～
所以才會蹦出這麼一個ＩＤ來～
朔　就是朔影　也就是在朔月下的黑影，意指自己腹黑邪惡的一面～為黑狼
玥　就是銀玥　也就是銀白色的神珠（查字典）偏向神聖的味道～只自己較為單純（蠢的一面～為白狼
銀狼則是兩個同時出現的融合體～也就是我（笑
既不偏向神聖也不靠近邪惡～中堅的存在～這就是我（天秤座心理　～為銀狼

----------


## 胡狼烏加

胡狼=>就是胡狼啦~~(被揍)
之所以選擇胡狼而不是狼是因為個性有點像的關係.....
而且祖先就是那隻變種黑胡狼嘛~~(安努比斯:嘿啦嘿啦不好意思喔人家就是比較大比較黑比較那個(哪個)厚....想當年都被族人排斥自己一個人好可憐好可憐然後還............)←拍謝吼最近祖先大人最近情緒不穩定......請勿跟他說話........(謎：他不是一直都很不穩定嗎??看烏加就知道了...==")

烏加=>埃及的守護之眼  烏加眼
至於我神秘的姓嘛....
有看某部紙牌漫畫的都知道喔~~
賣個關子唄~~
(小聲)其實我的簽名後面有時候會出現啦...(被毆)

----------


## POP

我的獸名是自己聯想到的,其實我崇拜獸人已經很久了,也希望自己就是@@
雖然我的獸名叫"POP"但我真正叫法是"獸夢",也就是成為獸人的夢想．
我個人獨自發明了一句名言:[獸人慾望](也沒什麼特別之處,只是覺得很帥氣@@

"POP"是"獸夢"的代稱(雖然有點沒關係但這是我之前找到的@@

應該就是這樣吧!我朋友也都還不知道~不過要這樣叫我也沒關係^^"

----------


## 桂圓

因為龍眼醃製過後就是我了

(好直覺)

我有尋找過好多名稱啊...

最近搞點語言的

GethoornDraza plazd'aile 混合四種語言的產物...

----------


## 囧小狐

會叫囧小狐......其實是有很大的怨恨的
我在學校的綽號:little chicken
軟弱阿~~~
所以 找個CHICKEN的天敵當暱稱=w=
至於囧嘛.....因為我本獸在學校常常做出很令人囧，無言的舉動
所以，囧小狐，誕生!!

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩...我好像回的有點晚...(應該說是這麼晚才找到這個版)

虛幻龍翼這個稱其實是筆名啦~
本來是想取個龍牙啦、XX之龍啦、龍之心之類的....(真是..都是電玩XD)

後來又想說以龍相關稱號來取名...像是龍之魂.....

最後發現都很無聊，太俗了...就想說把自己隱藏起來好了，也就取了"虛幻"作為開頭。
"飄邈虛幻"的"虛幻"，就是既存在也不存在的意思。

至於龍翼...在實際上是代表"廣大"之意，不過我個人的想法是代表"夢想的展翅高飛"。


所以啦，加起來就是"既存在又不能實現的飛翔之夢"....(對不起...看不懂的話敬請原諒= =)




-------最近幫自己取了個新名子...叫"歐文˙卓拉克"(Owen Draco)
"歐文"：沒有意義，只是隨手想的一個名。
"卓拉克"：看也看的出來...就是音譯而已。

----------


## Ken2

在下的是另一个名字“建二”
然后就“建”的日文发音“Ken",
“二”就写成罗马数字“2”
Ken2，就这样简单
（英文打得比较快啊~XDDD（爆

----------


## W.D.silent

使用名稱為:W.D.silent
W代表wolf
D代表法文的de   有英文的of 的意思
Silent是我創的人物的名字

所以"W.D.silent"原名為"Wolf de Silent"整體譯為"寂靜之狼"

請多多指教  :onion_26:

----------


## 獠牙

原本是為了線上遊戲的需要  @@

玩亂要註冊

當時的暱稱是"絞殺獠牙"

絞殺的來源是來自一個二次大戰時期的潛水艇戰術"潛艦絞殺戰準則"

(當時也有想過"潛艦狼群戰術")

獠牙嘛....就是直覺反應了...  = =

至於現在的獠牙小子

是遊戲裡認識的一個兄弟

也不知道為什麼,他不知不覺開始叫我獠牙小子

我也蠻喜歡的

而且很多人把"絞"看成"紋",叫錯在下的名字...  = =

不過遊戲的ID來是沒變

----------


## 闇月 剎那

delete

----------


## 吳狼

跟自己的姓與狼結合在一塊
吳狼就變Wuwolf
﹝好像很隨便...﹞

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

L:靈感來自DEATH NOTE

A:純粹加了比較好唸(燦)

S:英文名字首字

KA:這是從50音裡亂點的XD(被打)

然後再拼起來......再翻成中文.........

完成!

---------------------------我是分隔線----------------------

其實還有第二順位(謎:啥?)

叫"森"

這是我名字的諧音XD

不過後來還是剔除掉了

還有第三順位...........(謎:你在生小孩嗎!?)

只是我忘了(喂)

----------


## wingwolf

我的種族是：羽狼（自創生物）
又查字典又冥思苦想了很久都沒找到“羽（羽毛）”的英文，於是就換成了wing-“羽（翅膀）”，仿佛也差不多……
於是，“羽”+“狼”就是“wingwolf”咯！
^^

----------


## Wolfram

我的名字是在一個英文名稱網站裡找到的，Wolfram 這個名字來至條頓 ( 即德國 )，意思解作「黑狼」。

----------


## 時雨秋幻

小幻的其實也沒什麼來頭耶...

那時剛進入梅雨季(今年不到一個月＝　＝)，
正好想到考卷上看過的某首詞的一句：
一川煙草，滿城風絮，梅子黃時雨。
所以取了"時雨"二字

自己又有時會兩眼放空，幻想一些現實不存在的東西
便又取"空"."幻"二字...

另外，也許是自己多愁善感吧...
總覺得名字應該要帶有點感傷氣息的字，所以有時會將"空"改為"秋"...

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

小弟把名字改成焰狼，是因為改的時候，突然聽到「讓心裡的火焰湧出來吧！」。所以就把名字改成焰狼，但這名字好像太簡單，由於小弟非常熱衷於天文學。記起有一顆星叫天狼星(Sirius)，而且這是天上最亮的星，所以就用了。
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
我叫Flame_The Sirius。大家可叫我做Sirius！

----------


## 雨狼

嗯...還記得當天，是下雨天
家裡沒人，所以我就偷偷的溜進來(第一次加會員，有點緊張的說)，
一急之下，想到剛好在下雨，就取了雨字，覺得字太少了，就在加了狼
成了我現在的名子，雨狼。
真的有一點扯，但這是真的啦!

----------


## 蒼月‧御風

小的也來參一腳吧~~

小的的名字『蒼月‧御風』嘛，

『蒼月』這詞是在晚上想到的～那時小的在觀望月亮

『御、風』兩個字～是從以前就愛用的名字～

但風的使用次數比御多，

因為風可以讓小的覺得心情平靜～

喜歡使用的字：

闇、璃、琉、天、牙、月、風、御、蒼、夏、雷、冥

----------


## Net.狼

痾...小生的名字道是沒啥了不起的由來...

其實~Net是筆名~狼是綽號
Net=涅特=>>由來是黑貓裡的主角"托雷.哈特涅特"
不知為何~就是很喜歡這兩個字

本來之前畫畫簽名時都只簽Net或涅特
因為很想加上"狼"這個字~就成了現在這樣Net.狼
之後就一直沿用至今囉=ˇ=

小生是用日文發音來念的
Net(ne to).狼(o o ka mi)~~所以簽縮寫時是N.O

----------


## 天空神龍

來源很奇怪－－一個叫煉金術士艾莉的遊戲來的（爆）
武器在改造時會換名稱
但是天空金龍這個名字我覺得有點俗（現在這個還不是一樣俗）
在百般的掙扎（？）下就把金換成神，沿用至今
其實剛來的時候有考慮換ＩＤ，可是用了好幾年的ＩＤ都有感情了
（你是懶得想新名字吧）

----------


## 亞瑟狼

我的獸名是亞瑟狼 
是看Fate/stay night 的Saber 後想到的
因為Saber的真身是亞瑟王,自己覺得亞瑟王好強
所以改成亞瑟狼

----------


## 鳶

Tails → 意思為尾巴(複數)(廢話)
↑
其實在其他地方我不是用這個暱稱的
只是原本的暱稱.....跟ID根本沒兩樣呀
TW222....雖然有90%跟我比較熟的網友都這樣叫我(汗)

想了很久之後還是決定用Tails來當暱稱，因為他可以說是我踏入獸人界的關鍵呢(炸)

不過，這種感覺非常菜市場的暱稱應該會被擋吧......



嗯....



欸......



什麼？居然過了？？？？(大震驚)

然後，就像你現在所看到的這樣了( ′-`)y-～
一個現實和網路上有著截然不同人格的瘋狐狸一隻(被拖走)

--------------------------------------------------------

講了半天我好像沒說到這暱稱怎麼來的(你來鬧的嗎？)
← 那就是....(指指頭像)

沒錯沒錯，那就是某Sonic裡面的角色之一---*Tails*(灑花瓣)

接下來..我想大概不用說明了才對
為了愛而改名是天經地義的事情呀(拍桌)

---------------------------------------------------------

我的媽呀我好像為了兩行看起來不是重點的重點扯了十幾行的廢話出來   囧>

那....就這樣(夾起尾巴溜走)

----------


## Meow

我的牽扯到悲傷的過往。我原本不是用這個名字，而是用Y***i這名字（獅子城的國寶級人物）。去年2月底被人踢爆了，情急之下，因為我很喜歡獵豹，所以就在5分鐘之內想到Meow這個名字，並在一天之內把在網路上所有身份（十來個）都換成Meow。

那時候真的是痛哭欲絕。

如果想知道更多，可以密我或用Windows Live Messenger跟我聯絡。

----------


## 月．狼

獸家我一向也在二次元世界控獸/獸人正太系的

玩了某薩爾達後獸控>獸太控

可是由於獸系好像沒名字,只好自己想

以狼為出發點

思考有什麼事物是和狼有關的

當下第一想到的事物就是月亮

所以月．狼這名字就出現了(心

----------


## 柏村左陣

我十分喜歡Bleach(死神)裡的狛村左陣  第一眼看到他真面目時已封他為偶象了  所以除了這兒外  我的網名都用狛村這個名  奈何"狛"不可以用於論壇  我只有用柏村了

----------


## Owla

我的這個名字呢
是直接取自九把刀的小說"狼嚎"

在第一節中戰神歐拉帶領幾位好友打敗了希特勒
卻也因此葬身水底?(其實我並不是很清楚他是不是就此陣亡......)
總之他打敗了吸血大魔王......
不過就只有這樣的話
我還不會想用他的名字
重點是
我發現他是一個很執著的人(狼人)
肯為朋友奉獻一切

法可是一隻膽小的狼人
總是懦弱
卻身懷打敗魔王的能力
就是歐拉一直鼓勵他的
(雖然最後還是要歐拉來收拾殘局......)
我就是看上歐拉這點才想效法他的

至於為什麼要用Owla呢?
我想既然故事是發生在德國一帶
那名字也用英文好了
應該比較符合吧?
而且我也不是亂拼的
書中也有提到英文拼法
因此
我的獸名就此確定了

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚             ( 打招呼)
小v狼的名字由來
一看小v狼的頭像就可以知道小v狼其實是創作角色

小v狼是在一些自創角色中的其中一位
雖然也有創一些其他的狼
不過幾乎都是狼人
以前比較偏好喜歡狼人
但後來看到一本"狼兄弟"後(沒看完)...
就喜歡上狼
然後小v狼就被創造了

小v狼原名叫v字狼
是因為臉上的v字是特色(其實是弦月,可是叫弦月狼好像有點怪怪的...)
而後因為想"Q化" 
所以就改成小v狼

----------


## 源辉狼

源輝狼是源輝二+野狼獸.<數碼寶貝4>裏面的主角

----------


## 巖

其實在下原本的ID是由帶我踏進這茫茫網海中的好朋友取的

單名一個"熾"  :Smile:  

我很喜歡
但隨著時間的經過
我發現......這這這...常常會撞名啊!!(爆(不是重點
不然就是全都給我說......*織*...*織*...*織啥啊!!=*口=//(翻桌(不是重點之二

一直想要有個新ID不想被人當做女生(誤(真的常發生嘛
說話方式嗎?=_=|||
玩的網路遊戲也多就想起個新名字以新身分出發˙ˇ˙/

所以就翻了字典搜索著很多字
不改單名作風
看到"巖"有著高山的意思
有種不可侵的孤高感(真的?哪裡?
就作為新的ID了ˊˇˋ//

----------


## dbfox

之前覺得生活渾渾噩噩的，人生有點像夢一樣
所以就取了夢(dream)來用
由於覺得狐狸比較有孤高的感覺，所以採用(fox)

至於B...那有很多解釋

合起來就是dbfox

----------


## 龍龍

嗯~~ 這問題

其實想過很多 什麼小狼,,狼,白龍........等
名子 說真超級 [菜市場名] 好多!
可是 龍龍 其實也多 可是我就是愛龍  本來叫[獸人]
別人都說不好聽  所以龍 要叫什麼呢? 龍x2 好了
所以我就叫龍龍!

多多指教 哈哈~!

----------


## 魁狼

狄敖列斯...
想取一個感覺上還不錯的名子
翻字典找出自己喜歡的字
拼成一個順口的名子...
遨風 遨遊的風 狼隨風行嘛

----------


## Totem‧T

原本是想選Tattoo的~(意思是刺青
但一來想說不太適合自己(不想在自己身上刺青 有點不良的感覺
後來看到叢雲天前輩的武器
上面一大堆圖騰
就查了字典
就想改用Totem(意思是圖騰
後來還是不太能放棄Tattoo
(畢竟是第一個代表自己的單字(不是在狼版) 而且又是美術老師幫我取的
所以就把它縮寫
就誕生→Totem‧T(整個展開其實是Totem‧Tattoo
後來隔了一段時間
又想了好久
發現最後的T可以代表很多東西
又剛好畫出另一個角色
所以又誕生另一隻(同帳號
→Two‧T(整個展開其實是Two‧Tattoo
來代表另一個自己

----------


## taleshunt

tales是我自認的英文名稱(心虛)
因為跟tails音近所以不常會唸

hunt.=hunter原本是來自於我遊戲角色常常選弓手的關係

後來tales跟hunt就成為被我拿來拼湊網路帳號的單字

叫tales或獵都是可以的(被巴)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

這篇文章...呃...似乎兩年前也有。
不過沒差，那篇文章早已溶化+很閒+想賺樂園幣+想練打字速度+想賺發文數...
(搞笑=  =")
---------------正文開始--------------
這篇文章問的挺好。
挺多人回的。

要從球場上說起。
那個時候已經當了一年班長...
所以沒啥特別的綽號。

直到那一天。
「班長，看誰上籃的姿勢比較華麗，書的要請全班茶葉蛋!」
這個...騎虎難下。
「...好。」

本來就沒有玩籃球，上籃只要求進不要求漂亮...
所以...相對於同學的大車輪...慘敗。

就這麼讓350元飛走嗎!?不行!!
所以...開始採拖延策略...
每天買一顆...也就是說有一張發票...
終於過了50天，債還完了~

不過那堆發票貧道都有收集起來，就是等開獎那一刻!!
「兩張200，回本啦!!」貧道在自己的桌上對著，引起一堆同學圍觀。

「這啥鳥?這不是茶葉蛋嗎?」同學A問著，滿臉疑惑。
「全...全部都是茶葉蛋...」同學B附和。
「班長，賤爆了!!」

從此綽號完全變個樣。
「喂，狐精，要不要去打球!?」
「蜆精喔!?」
「不想念3個字啦。」
「...」
這是正常版。

「喂，野生動物不能當我們班長吧...?」

這是蓄意找碴。

重點來了。
「白、袍、狐、仙」這四個字...

白袍，是一種理想(台大牙醫!!)，也是學校制服的顏色，故因以為號焉。
仙這個字，總比精好...感覺層次沒有那麼壞...=  ="

不過這個綽號自從發起後...又轉了許多彎...
所以班上大概只有1/3叫此綽號...
其餘的...

「廢渣狐!!」
「白痴狐!!」
「完全沒有高中生樣子的狐狸!」
這個，還依循著以前的規則...

當大家知道國文老師家裡養了隻狗...名子和貧道的幾乎一樣後...
「祥狗!!」
「狗祥!!」
「狗狗!!」

嗯...挺親切的。
一開始貧道會幻想那隻狗是不是喜樂第牧羊犬之類的，那樣也蠻漂亮的...
但是校慶那天...

「這...這就是祥...!?」貧道指著那隻有些發福...說不出品種的狗。
「嗯...祥狗阿...你要向他看齊...他的BMI始終比你高...」同學在旁邊附和。
「哪有，狗的計算方式跟人不一樣吧!?」
「隨便啦，反正你在我們的心目中，已經不是人了。」

國中三年姑且如此。
不知道高中還會發生什麼事情。
讓我們邁向...令人擔憂的未來吧...

----------


## 狄風

本龍的名阿...
說來話長

我也不知道我為何要叫"狄風"
狄這個字...
我也不知道是當時什麼靈感來的
而風呢
我想想...應該是我也滿喜歡風的吧!

其實狄風這個名
原本是我在想小說的時候想到的名子
後來想說這名子不錯
所以就砍下來自己用
而我在現實中
其實不太喜歡報上本名
漸漸的
"狄風"這個名成了我的二名(第二名子)

不過
在某些地方
我的稱代會被寫成IBD
這"IBD"就牽扯到稱號了
IBD為"Icy Breeze Dragon"(寒風龍)的縮寫
為何叫寒風龍呢?
一開始是因為我滿喜歡冰的
而且我"耐寒"不耐熱
加上我之前是待在龍族裡的
所以才會有"寒風龍"的稱代
不過後來
因為我朋友和老師都說我有時說話
突然就爆出很冷的言語
所以後來就有人用句名言來改寫譏我"寒風果然不是一天造成的"=.=(一點都不好笑)

本龍的獸名
就大概是這樣來的

----------


## 神野夏雷諾

喔喔ˇ我也來了ˇ

我的名字：夏雷諾‧殺葬

是從我的自創小說裡剪出來的ˇ

殺葬直譯：先殺後葬（謎：你這死變態）

夏雷諾則是無意間想出來的ˇ

----------


## furiously

FURIOUSLY
這本身的意思是"狂暴"
原本想要叫一些大名
不過都有人取了 =w="
所以想說英文比較少人取吧

----------


## 月之白狼

我喜歡月亮  也喜歡狼  原本我想叫月狼  但已經有人了
我又喜歡白狼就教月之白狼嚕
(我的名子:月狼.一亞)

----------


## 囧的閒狼

呼呼~XD
我會叫囧的閒狼是有原因的XD(炸
因為某日我剛開始玩瑪奇時一直想不到名子囧
於是我就用之前的化名XD的閒人(至於為啥會有XD的閒人的由來省略
把XD改成囧,於是囧的閒人就出現了XD(會加囧的原因是有很多人都說我很囧(抱頭淚奔囧
之後要註冊這邊的會員時原本想用"對象囧"(我想出對象囧的原因是因為我那時在聽一首叫對象a的原因)
之後想了好久決定把囧的閒人的人改成狼XD
囧的閒狼就這樣出現了XD(小獸才沒來幾天,假如冒犯了啥事還請多多觀照- -

----------


## 綠茶狼small

呵呵...我的名子阿...

為何是"綠茶狼small"呢?

因為..我很早以前...再完Ro的一段時間..被稱之為綠茶..接連著3年..都是綠茶..

所以..我就已經把綠茶當作自己的名子了..

來到狼版..也是想不道名子..既然這樣...那就叫綠茶吧!(因為我很早很早以前就很喜歡狼，所以早就有接觸了綠茶狼這個用詞)

可是我又認為只有綠茶狼這樣好像不購漂亮..叫綠茶小狼又沒有特色..

所以我就再綠茶狼後加了small嚕~

所以這就是綠茶狼small的由來XD~~~

(話說我綠茶已經用了快接近5年了=口="..記憶中好多人都在叫我茶XD~炸)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

楓葉

是植物裡面很有特色的種類之一

小獸現實中因為人為因素

真正的內心無法宣洩

從此瑪奇的楓之淚痕就這樣誕生了

而小獸的[楓痕]代表 已經看開了...

淚從此消失

感情也從此封閉

不過在這裡有著心靈上的寄託

是剩下幾個能令小獸敞開心胸的地方...

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

原先是取"冰"龍"巴洛斯"，因為魔龍之眼遊戲裡面的其中一之龍就叫做巴洛斯，加上蠻喜歡冰屬性的就連屬性一起拿來用了XD"

不過一般來說叫全名會感覺不習慣

因此又取了叫做小巴的小名

這樣叫起來也感覺比較親切

----------


## Red.K熾仔

小獸的是因為隨身攜帶的裝飾品而得名的

雖然小獸目前的形象還不明顯，但將來也可能
會以此為註冊商標吧  :Wink:

----------


## 迺嘕

我的ID叫做迺嘕


那是以前玩OL GAME的時候取的


因為我在苦惱想不出ID的時候 正好想喝牛奶(被滅

因此就創了 嘕迺 因為直接取太俗了! 換個字讓人家猜不出來比較讚(被打爛


後來又創了個 迺嘕 但是迺嘕的等級又練的比嘕迺高 久而久之就變成常用這個了


不過後來又因為私人原因 也開始改用 天昱


至於....   我的獸設是熊人

用迺嘕感覺很怪 所以又想了個 熊田菜市場名


恩... 發現要想出一個可以到處用的名字還真困難呢

----------


## tigrisleo

tigrisleo是[tigris]和[leo]的結合字
不難看出各代表什麼吧
其實他們各自是學名二名法裡面，老虎和獅子的種名
國小國中時期常常看動物圖鑑，這是當中我最喜歡的兩種動物
因此特別記住了學名拿來使用

另外一個也用了挺久的名字是[熾琥]
因為以前我很喜歡紅色，又喜歡老虎
可是若取[赤虎]的話也太多人用了，沒有特色
因此再加上自己本名有[美麗的玉]之意
取成同音的[熾琥]，變成[熾焰的琥珀]
其音其字各有意義互相結合

BY 所以才會被人叫做[阿琥]的tigrisleo

----------


## 娜雅

我的名子嗎?


娜雅,字面上的意思

娜:「女子的名字」

雅:「取自『雅量』字義的開頭」

我是隻度量很大的狼~~大概是這個意思

----------


## tsume

我的名子嘛......
跟白牙老大一樣是從動畫"狼雨"來的
tsume是其中一隻狼,從日文翻過來就是爪子的意思
動畫中好像是翻 狼爪嗎??
其實用這名子也不代表我特別喜歡這個腳色啦......
只是覺得好聽而已,個人對爪子也有些偏愛~~

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

名字啊．．．從一部動漫想到的,薔薇少女,裡面有個叫蒼星石的,因為他的武器很酷,於是我就把自己取名蒼之月牙銀狼

----------


## 呆虎鯨

> tigrisleo是[tigris]和[leo]的結合字
> 不難看出各代表什麼吧
> 其實他們各自是學名二名法裡面，老虎和獅子的種名
> 國小國中時期常常看動物圖鑑，這是當中我最喜歡的兩種動物
> 因此特別記住了學名拿來使用
> 
> 另外一個也用了挺久的名字是[熾琥]
> 因為以前我很喜歡紅色，又喜歡老虎
> 可是若取[赤虎]的話也太多人用了，沒有特色
> ...


　　阿琥～～（撲）（被打）

　　我的ＩＤ只是敘述我的特色跟種族啦（擺鰭）
　　呆呆的虎鯨（炸）
　　名字太長了我就不提了（滾走）

　　大家回覆好多我看的好累ＯＴＺ

----------


## 神原明野

最早在明野剛升國中那年(約是西元2003年)

明野當時開始畫神奇寶貝獸人漫

當時就有一隻伊布取名為"明野"

後來發現這個名字蠻好聽的，就開始在線上遊戲用

用久了想增加一個姓，腦中閃過一個日本姓就是"神原"

因此就以"神原明野"行事了



附加：明野之後開始畫RO漫時又搞獸人

那時明野扮演的是一個鐵匠，在月圓之際會變身成魔物螳螂(綠身紅眼)

從此明野綠髮(毛)紅眼的形象就此確立




PS：自從看數碼寶貝04之後，才知道真的有"神原"這個姓(神原拓也)

動漫社的社員都說明野的名字很像兩個日本姓組合起來的---

(因為這個"野"常常是拿來用在姓氏，很少用來取名字)

(就算是當名字也是唸"や"，可是明野還是唸"の")

----------


## VARARA

夢中自己發出來的聲音。

意義是「屬乎自然卻又想帶點自己的想法」。

有興趣的可以慢慢念我的名字試試看（咦咦＠＠這樣做好像很奇怪＠＠）

可以去體會音節裡面的感覺^^"

VARARA

----------


## 信犬

「信」是我真實姓名中的中間字，不是信封的信。
信的含意是「遵守」、「誠心」諸類等等，
因為這個字是我名字當中個人最愛的，所以就把「信」加到名字之間啦！
不叫信狼，是有原因的，因為念起來真的很難聽...於是就改為「犬」
我也不想再添加什麼字了，兩個字簡單明瞭，又不會太過複雜，「信犬」這匿名就這樣定了！
當然還有另外一個名字，是為了加入那岐榮耀國所取的名字，叫做「玄魂」，不過「信犬」才是最常用的名字。

----------


## 義

我的獸名是由大神轉來的..八犬士裡的義犬..剛好是隻哈士奇....玩曙光時.犬族也正好是哈士奇(?)就剛好這樣....所以我就決定這個字就是我的獸名嚕~義這個字也唸的很順口阿XDD'(雖然常被叫成同音字...)

----------


## 君尼爾獅

我的獸名由來：
因為我的名子裡有一個〝君〞字
喜歡貓科動物，而且以前大家都叫我獅子
[加上君尼爾獅又是〝天才〞的意思  呵呵=ˇ=]←這不是重點
有一次放學時突然想到

----------


## 艾微塔

名字嗎...
大家一定覺得奇怪，
為何一個極度普通的小男生(誤)
要取這一個乍聽之下很女性化的名字...
這是個屈折離奇的故事...(被打)
其實是玩Mabinogi時實在想不出一個符合性別不固定(指遊戲裡)的名子
後來，靈光一現...把我常去的早餐店"艾薇塔"的薇去掉草字頭
這樣看起來就比較中性一點了XDDD
然後就一直沿用...
到現在高中還拿來當我的英文名子XD

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

我的名子呀..........

因為我很喜歡月亮

而且我希望我的犬齒能像狼一樣突出

所以我就叫月牙了

好爛的理由(炸+眾歐)  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 鴻虎

自己的獸名喔......
我是直接拿名字的最後一個字+虎(我知道很沒創意= =)
想名字超麻煩的...
如果用姓的話會更奇怪...轉音的話也不知道轉成哪個字會比較好...
所以就這樣啦(被毆)

----------


## LongTzai

最初，我從國外獸人網站中，第一個發現的中文獸站是LSI的狼網，
過去多年來一直喜愛龍生物喜愛到如同自己的生命一般的我，就在LSI的留言板留下了「龍痴」一名(愛龍成痴之意)

　　過了兩三天，留言板沒有回應(懷疑被刪了=.=)，於是又發現了另一個中文獸站"熱血克狼"，興高采烈之下繼續用「龍痴」一名來跟大家問好…
　　眾獸很熱情的回應我，當他們好意的留言跟我說「歡迎你～龍痴！」時…
……聽起來總是覺得不太對勁 ＝　＝|||
　　於是第二天就立刻改名--------------「龍采」！


「龍」是在下讀國中時迷上神奇寶貝之後愛上的生物。 
「采」通「彩」，顏色很多之意，也有精采之意！ 
在下希望自己的龍人生充滿精采與色彩！自身的存在可以讓這個環境、世界變得更精采、充滿色彩，故此取名… 


　　2004年冬天，我參加Hiro大大的「ＨＯＷＬ日本獸人同人志」。
　　該書出版後的隔年，一天，我上網時的無意間看到了日本獸人同人志的英文網站，內容有介紹歷年來發行的所有獸人同人志、以及參予者名單…
我在參予者名單中看到自己的"英文名字"-----------------「LongTzai」！


「LongTzai」的發音：「Long = 龍」、「Tzai = 采」 


　　那時的近幾個月，一直都很想改名、並且尋找英文名字，但從此再也不煩惱取新名字的問題了！因為我心想…　永遠使用這個舊名字也不錯吧？尤其是LongTzai這個英文名字，用Google等各大收尋引擎，只會找到自己，完全沒有別人的！獨一無二~！ ＝ˇ＝

----------


## 杜崇

因為我太悲慘了
什麼事都不會
就像蛀蟲一樣= =
所以蠹蟲就是蛀蟲的意思
我的杜崇的發音就和蠹蟲一樣= =

----------


## 若葉

恩...這個主題讓我想到了一件事...


當初因為是我一輩子的遺憾...所以才用這個名子的。

這個名子聽起來算中性。


我已經不知道自己是不是存在這兩種性別之間。

所以我只好做最奇怪的打算  :onion_23:  

就給他用這個名子吧。


很開心，你們的第一眼也許是男生，久而久之，你們覺得我是女孩。


這就足夠了^^

我不知道我在說什麼了...只覺得我的手上多了一滴冰冰的水.. 

是眼淚呢 :onion_57:

----------


## 許狼中將

以前寫小說時用的！
當時為了化名這東西想了很久！
於是我就想說把自己的姓氏加上最喜歡的動物。
之後〝許狼〞就誕生了！
這名字還挺不錯的！至少大家一聽到、一看到就知道是我！
當然不乏會有把〝許狼〞當成我真實姓名的人。
所以為了和我的真實姓名做區別！我又加上了軍銜─中將！
我非常喜歡歷史尤其近代和現代也非常喜歡戰爭遊戲！
這些東西上都會出現很多軍銜！而眾多軍銜中我最喜歡〝中〞開頭的！
舉凡︰中士、中尉、中將、中佐這些！
中將因為聽起來比較順耳就選了這個﹙其實二戰的很多戰鬥都是中將進行的﹚！
因此新的名稱〝許狼中將〞這個名稱就終告確定啦！

----------


## 好喝的茶

敝茶的獸名來源嘛……跟我喜歡喝茶沒有關係(炸)。
基本上是在註冊的時候隨意想出來的，沒什麼意思(炸)。

原本是打算改「別獸叫我神經病」的，不過想想還是別改得這麼偏激的好(汗)。

----------


## 幻月朧

恩…應該算是靈光乍現吧！

也有想過其他的名字

都是跟月亮有關的名稱

不過感覺只有這個名字比較好聽

這算不算好理由呀？XD

(被踹飛)

----------


## 涼

我的獸名也是在創時隨意想的

創的時候有陣風吹進房間

感覺很舒服 很涼

就決定用這個獸名了

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

飛牛牧場.... 
我認為啊....那邊一直以來都是很棒的渡假地點
老家在苗栗縣的我 
從小到大 
不曉得去逛過了多少次了=w= 

既然是牛人嘛-3- 
第一個想到的就是充滿回憶的"飛牛" (話說牛根本就不會飛吼!)
配上衝鋒這2個字 感覺越來越容易出車禍..啊 不! 是因為這樣念起來很順!



另外...有約5%的人會叫...肥牛 (饒了我吧囧

----------


## 戌天沃牙

我的名子意思就是..
生長在肥沃大地上的犬!!!XD
簡稱沃犬XD~

----------


## B平方

B平方 這個名字其實想了很久
要拆開來的話就是
BLUE 和 BLACK
BLUE 代表憂鬱 符合個性
BLACK 就有很多嚕
沉默 黑暗 等等
最重要的就是 複雜的情緒
因為 BLACK　是所有顏色的綜合體　

哈哈～好複雜呦
不過這是最符合個性的名字嚕

----------


## 克萊西恩

我的克萊西恩是英文來的

在這邊老美幫我取了crazy asian的綽號

可是太長用了 所以乾脆簡化變crazian 還沒聽人用過

直接番成中文還有點味道 就不換了

奇爾是中文姓-->英文姓-->翻回中文姓

----------


## 風御罪

名字阿...
小獸有很多名字呢 (汗
最早期(?)3年級玩楓谷取的名字是" 亞拉絲
那時沒想這麼多,隨便湊幾個喜歡的字用,
結果跟某個角色有些撞名(小獸很討厭人家叫我那個角色名字囧),
後來又改成"逆傷"(那時候有點自閉狀態(炸))
最後感覺太難念了,於是"逆月"就這樣出來了 (喂
而"赤葬"則是那時候要加入榮耀國必須取的姓氏,
其實這有點偏心XD""...
那時候我很喜歡裡面的角色"殺葬" (現在是我很好的朋友XD"
於是就把葬拿出來用,加上我喜歡的紅色"赤
就變赤葬 逆月 了 (?

光是本尊名就批哩啪拉的打了好長 (噴
現在來講分身名 (你講夠了沒阿

1.羯
單純是因為"蠍"太多人用,改成魔羯的羯

2.滝
4月初的時候去日本玩,參觀一個叫"流星與銀河的瀑布"
兩條瀑布分別叫"流星之滝"和"銀河之滝"
很喜歡 所以拿來用 (?

3.祈
祈禱的意思,字面上解釋

4.鶴翎&零雀
這其實算是雙胞胎分身的名字,不常用

這樣 (噢,好多...

----------


## 阿翔

翔的名字沒什麼意思的，
只是因為自己本身的名字有個「翔」字，
至於「黑狼」一詞則只是介紹自己的狼種族。
翔的全名是黑翼 · 翔，
是因為翔有六隻黑色的天使翅膀！

----------


## 洛思緹

從"狼嚎"這本書"抄"來的
裡面的一隻狼人˙洛思緹^^
至於當初為什麼會想選這個名字，也不清楚(炸

----------


## 雷德托爾

雷德托爾這名字

在我還沒加入獸界前 原為我小說中一位一心想改變世界的救世主

原取名叫"雷德" 但是卻想不到姓 又因為是雷屬性 就讓我聯想到北歐神話中的雷神 "托爾"

於是就把兩樣合而唯一.....

結果很高興的用了這名字兩個月後 才後之後覺的發現....

"雷德托爾"和"雷神托爾" .....根本只差一個字....挖哩咧....囧

於是將錯就錯.....就給他用這名字了

----------


## 風邪狼

受到風のクロノア影響的~~
我從小就很喜歡"風"這個性質
有時柔柔的感覺好像再和你訴說一些事
俺小時候有自閉傾向呢~
所以呢~
再我國三上時
就決定了カゼマル
也就是風丸這個名字
後來呢~
又因為網路上有一位大人跟我說
カゼマル這個名字   也有風邪丸的意思
於是在今年二月加入狼園的我
決定把名字改成風邪狼
嘛~我是狼啊~~

(謎：這是生平史吧!?)

----------


## Rise

我換過兩次,之前第一個是 Volg - 光明之淚的那個狼 XD
第二次是 Baron (忘記了怎樣的來的= =)
第三是這個 Rise 已經決定了不換~呵呵 (自己取的)

----------


## 月下白狐

在下的獸名是怎麼來的？ 
其實.....在下拿的是自己頭像的情景來命名的 :狐狸爽到: 


 （頭像是抄某國的狼旗然後換掉顏色 ）

----------


## 月銀白狼

> 小獸是純粹喜歡月亮
> 但是想說取名叫月亮好像太單調了
> 所以另外加上銀色
> 就取叫銀月了


其實我也差不多啦!
只是當時絕得月銀比較順口!
就取這個名子啦

----------


## 艾貝爾

我的是當初艾微塔在補習班介紹我進樂園時 我想不到要用啥ID 
他就建議我閉上眼睛 選第1個出現在腦海中的名子
就這個啦=ˇ=

[hide=可忽略]最近還弄了1個隱藏意思有10種的英文縮寫@@ (好像更多吧..沒認真數)

[size=6]I.G.N

----------


## 藍色暗燄

嗚= =~ 我不知道阿 原本我以為 帳號不等於在網路上的ID 沒辦法啦  都創好了 
就已及時通 帳號 當ID吧

----------


## 弦狼IRON

本來大概是：
鐵頭+彈弓
→「鐵」+「彈弓弓弦」
→「IRON」+「弦」+狼
→「弦狼IRON」！


另一說為：
紀弦《狼之獨步》
→「弦狼」......


假如要耍帥：
音樂世家(也只有姐姐會鋼琴直笛爸爸會吉他)
→弦樂器小提琴(其實只會直笛)
→弦......

好啦，不搞笑了。

----------


## Alexander

請山除文章

----------


## REACH

REACH

照字面上的解釋

就是抓or達到

抓取屬於自己的夢想

是給自己的期許=)

在加上REACH看起來還蠻順眼的

也沒跟別人撞名過XD

----------


## STAEDTLER

S的名子嗎.....
其實是某天再亂按鍵盤出現的= =
後來覺得念起來還不錯就拿來用，有四年以上了吧


.

    但是後來發現這居然是德國某文具廠的名子= =
整個囧掉

----------


## Ghostalker

有好幾個名字

Templerlord是一個防重複的故意拼錯的單詞 其實應該是Templar Lord，翻譯爲聖堂武士領主，爲了紀念星際爭霸裏面壯烈捐軀的聖堂武士Tassadar

Ghostalker則是來自Tiberian Sun裏面英勇的變異人突擊隊，他的代號是“魔鬼獵殺者”Ghost Stalker，我就是把它連讀了，因此還有另一個分解就是Ghost Talker，所以也有人叫我“鬼話者”..從某種意義上來說挺貼切 哈哈

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

「艱難苦恨繁霜鬢，潦倒新停濁酒杯」
蒼，是來自霜
鬢，出自杜甫的登高
魂，是因為在以往常作夢的時期，名為以夢為魂
兒，是因我的寵物設──長尾兒

日後搞不好會用這名號出書（被打）

----------


## d52075625

我的...灰色小狼犬

要說從何處來的...
其實...
我也不知道耶[spacer]  [spacer] 謎之音:這答案太不負責任了吧(毆飛

就只是突然想用這個名字><(奔



謎之音:打...完人之後  還酸(暈倒

小灰:誰叫你老是愛在旁邊插嘴(奔

----------


## 拉魯

小犬 的獸名阿...從國二創出這ID後就很喜歡了

但沒想到國三還是高一的時候有一個地雷座就這麼把我的ID給搶走了...

想到就很無言

----------


## Rocko

在下的獸名 Deerock 是從高一開始被叫的 (Rock = 石頭)

Deerock (The Rock) 是因為我的皮粗肉厚 以東方人的標準, 同時因為我打籃球是打中鋒而且是打肉搏戰的好手. 就算對方比我更高大強壯我照打肉搏戰(魔獸世界的主坦氣魄就是如此). 同時高一時被一個同年級的流氓盯上 看我是新生,想拿我開刀  這混帳在我下樓梯是大推我一把,差點沒弄斷我的右腳. 不過我當時快氣瘋了,忘了傷勢就去找他. 他二話不說就往我臉出拳, 不過這時我已經無法感覺痛楚, 兩隻手只想掐死他, 不過沒掐到他時就被化學老師制住了.  因為此事,高二時橄籃球隊的教練想拉我入隊當Lineman, 好像是人肉盾牌功能的. 不過英文還是不夠好,無法理解很多指令,只好作罷.

被叫Rocko的原因是我很喜歡卡通片Undergrads裡的Rocko, 同時也配我原來的綽號Deerock. 台灣沒撥這節目. 不過大家可以看看. 長的粗壯穿白底紅邊就是Rocko. 請見他在10:16 最偉大的表現.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kk03Achi2M[/youtube]

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

我的獸名??你指的是我哪一個獸名??
冰<-最早出現在我腦海的傢伙,叫冰的原因嘛.........我喜歡吃!!(袋起拖走)
[妖狐玄玉??](爬回來)只是因為在一些特殊的地方不得不在腦海挖出來的原名
風<-我喜歡海風
雪<-沒看過,可是只是看到圖片就很喜歡了
(冰:唔......這傢伙真是"我喜歡就可以"的一類人.......)
嗯,因為我喜歡白色,你們全都和白色有關!名字也是!!
(冰,雪:我們是白色的沒錯......可是.....)[白色的狐妖][白蛇精]
(風:我是白貓沒錯,可是風不是沒有顏色的嗎??!!)
你們不覺得感覺上風是很白的嗎?
(冰,風,雪:不覺.)
哎............

----------


## 柴田 雷

喔就是純粹喜歡雷這個名字，

柴田這個姓氏則是因為柴犬的關係所取名的

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

一開始只是為了寫小說的筆名

咒地：被咒文束搏於大地或被咒文束搏的大地

固：真實姓名的最後一個子
力：因為唸起來很順((被巴
猛：因為....威、勇、猛之間的奇妙平衡  ((勇：你是笨蛋啊！
應該算幻想的暱稱。

----------


## 影佐．限

阿限是先前在看結界師的時候.....萌上了混合妖.....(溜)


原本還想說(小閃)這傢伙怎麼能這麼討人厭
結果後來不知道為何就給他萌上了(一百八十度轉變==)

其實我也滿喜歡志志尾限的

結果....

影宮 閃
志志尾 限
合併就是影宮限

(因為先前在寫同人的設定是限跟閃在某次任務中奉命將在某鄉下偏僻地方的混額邀少年帶回，而帶回了一名沒有名字的獸人混合妖，而後那混合妖就用當初帶他離開的兩人名字合併作為自己的名字。(這只是開端......))

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Silver．Tain

> 曾經有一次
> 上課發呆，做著白日夢
> 不小心睡著了
> 夢中
> 看到一個狼獸人
> 有著銀白色的毛
> 站在月下對我微笑
> 後來醒來之後
> 覺得那幅畫面很美
> ...


哇...

你跟我楓差谷裡面的角色id一樣耶!

(懷疑有抄襲嗎?)  不過話說就算不是抄襲...

銀跟月這兩個字本身就很容易聯想在一起說...(我不怪你...)

(話說我剛開角色的時候是想到"圓月之狼"...因為不能用才想到用銀月...= =)

偏題了...

來樂園的時候我是想銀月這兩個字還是稍微保留一下(維持一下形象...有遇到認識的話...)

至於小狼狼是小名(當成是代稱)

----------


## 混血狼狗

要問由來，我也記不太清楚了，大致有以下含義：
     “混血”與DNA完全沒有關係，所謂混血指的是精神的混血，因爲我覺得我有一定的犬科動物的精神品質，所以也就有了這麽個説法。當然，這兩個字的來源與Harry Potter里的《混血王子》一書的書名也有關係，因此兩個字的英文是"Half-blood"。
    “狼狗”本來是要強調狼和狗這兩種動物的，本意並不是一個狗的品種，但是後來我覺得同時做兩種動物確實步容易，所以最後英文也翻譯成"Wolfdog"了。
     對於這個名字我沒有特意去造，基本是突然想出來的，後來也就一直沿用著，好在全世界沒有跟我重名的，而這個名字用拼音輸入法也很容易打出來。英文名稱"Half-blood Wolfdog"雖然幾乎不用，但也算是一個獸名吧。

----------


## Hewie

說什麼我自己也難以置信
我的暱稱是從一個遊戲"洛克人"誕生的(但主角已不是他了)
就這麼簡單
至於英文是我憑個人拼出來的
哪幾個角色的名字取材就自行去找吧!

----------


## Wolfang

不經意地看到很久以前在這裡寫的東西，哇咧！寫的是甚麼碗糕鬼＝　＝a
所以需要Update一下......


英文 "Wolfang "是個自創字（當然後來也有聽聞早在我之前便有「撞名」，但是最初自己想到這名字時完全沒有去抄襲或模仿，等等有證據證明。）
__________________________________________________________
我自己覺得這字並不是那麼容易發聲，它的語調偏向氣音念起來會薄薄的
也因此前面的"wolf' /w'ʊlf/ 用喉發聲就稍微費心一點，不然整個字就像飄在雲裡^^
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

So，狼的英文並沒有很好，英文名是後來才有的。
我以前；現在當然也是啦，叫做「狼牙」__________________________________________________________
並不否認它還滿菜市場的，不過也用很久、不想改了
這名字也是自己想出來（會想到如此容易撞名的名字，證明頭腦是草包填充物orz\）
那時候還不知道有「狼雨」這部動畫，也不知道跟主角就撞名了
但是似乎是翻譯問題；「狼牙」、「白牙」都有人翻
就曾發生了某獸誤認我是狼王
OH!天啊，這誤會可大了！小的可不敢玷汙狼王啊>"<
幸好也只發生過那麼一次。希望不會下一次~
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

" Wolfang"是個組合又變形的字，它是" Wolf" 與" Fang" 的組合。
__________________________________________________________
就剛好是我的名字直譯，所以一度我的英文獸名是  Wolfsfang 。
但是 wolfsfang這樣看了很累贅，正好兩個字的字尾與字首都是 "F "
便把它們組合在一起成了Wolfang 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

《霍爾的移動城堡》中有一句話：「為了生活有很多名字。」
除了狼牙、Wolfang以外
也有其他名字是從我的真實名字轉諧音或拆字
像是「子邑」有時候也是指我

----------


## GOOSE

真的是簡單到不行的稱呼阿（瞇

原本是因為和洛賓王詠鵝搭上線的
個人名字詠字居中

同學讀完詠鵝
赫然發覺！！！
挖拉
詠鵝的名字在此誕生挖喀喀～

後來就直接省略詠了

成鵝娥蚵蛾峨額莪訛
宮娥...蚵仔...蛾眉...巍峨...打招呼用打額頭...
詩經裡的蓼莪篇......以訛傳訛.................之類有的沒的

後來聽習慣了
就把綽號帶上了高中
目前屬於班級寵物～班鵝一枚
中譯英～
鵝=GOOSE

恩
就這樣啦
然後小即名曰：青狼兒而藏～
因為俺喜歡青色
接著又因為把鵝和狼擺在一塊不太對==
所以
狼為顯/鵝為隱
而（鵝）藏～就出生啦

that's all

～ＴＨＥ　ＥＮＤ～

----------


## 獠也

嗯......
好問題耶........
本來就很喜歡狼~
所以用犬部的 " 獠 "字
而不用火部的"燎"或水部的"潦".........
說到狼.......
大家都會想到月亮吧??
於是......
就用了"月"字!!!
其實是腦袋中一個名字閃過就出來了~(笑~)

----------


## 沃飛爾

嗯！
我的名字 沃菲爾 Wolfeil 來自於龍王傳說 G.W.尼克魯 中的雙刀狼 沃爾菲

當初看到時是在 youtube 上的日文無字幕版，所以聽錯了

不過這樣還蠻好念的  Wolfeil

----------


## 犬麟

說到犬麟啊~~
其實是因為我很愛一部小說
叫十二國記主角有一半是麒麟
而公的叫麒，母的叫麟
我是個女生嘛!!當然就用麟囉!!
至於犬嘛~~因為我是一個超愛狗的狗痴(實際上犬科動物都愛)
所以啦!!就叫犬麟囉!!


順帶一提十二國記真的很好看
裡面的獸都話的超讚的
麒麟更是不用說了!!
不過裡面的麒麟跟大家印象中的麒麟可能不太一樣
書中的麒麟是一種長的像馬又像鹿的生物
額頭上有角  鬣毛非常的長
可以在空中自由奔馳
並且擁有操控使令(妖獸)的能力

以下帶幾張麒麟圖給大家看看

----------


## 風獄

由於僧恨人類 所以聯想到人類死亡後的地獄
自己所喜歡的屬性又是風係
就把地改成風成了風獄了

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

嗯....
這是個好問題!

冰狼IceWolf
----
這是在數年前發生的事情....
小狼喜歡狼這種動物....
所以 同學、朋友間 都叫小狼

阿狼(怪怪的)、狼兄、狼第、狼哥也有
還有狼牙、笨狼(火大的稱呼)、狼ㄟ~
這是狼的由來= =

接著
在某次冬天的某場大雨
記得當時溫度是9度還是8度

小狼穿著短袖 全身淋濕走進學校
大家都冷的要死 穿著厚厚的衣服
只有小狼穿短袖(重點是全身淋濕)
-----
某甲：哇!! 你這隻狼喔! 搞成這樣 你不會冷嗎?
小狼冷冷的說：不會阿
某乙：你根本是冰塊...
某甲：冰做的狼 哈哈哈! 冰狼!

前面的冰出來了 而且也被加以組合

--

雖然說這著獸名很容易撞名
但是這個獸名對冰狼來說 可是有些許意義的喔

後面的IceWolf是因為在狼版不能申請 [冰狼]
所以加上英文 一方面可以申請 一方面可以辨識...

冰狼IceWolf

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

好像來的太晚了‧‧‧
話說我的本名最後一字和酪同音﹝洛﹞，所以我被同學奶酪、奶落的叫慣了。至於戰狼，是在我看了白牙後，覺得自己和他很像，所以就用它的小名了﹝如果直接叫白牙，那不就等於要造反了‧‧‧會對不起白牙大的！﹞而第一個戦，是我在改名時沒發現打成簡寫，所以只好等我有錢時再改回了。﹝泣

----------


## rock狼

ROCK狼...

隨便你怎麽想- -...

石狼？..NO..........

我第一次的象的是...ROCK..=..搖滾......囧....

----------


## 小尾

我的小名是小暐，取自於暐的諧音[尾]小尾就這麼來了

----------


## 納貝留斯

因為小獸我有在寫小說，所以在許久之前因為寫小說的關係所以買了奇幻基地出版的「惡魔事典」來作參考。當我翻到納貝留斯（Naberius）這個惡魔的介紹時被他的介紹給給吸引住。

簡介：
以色列王索羅門王爲西元前十世紀的以色列第三位賢王，大衛王的兒子，但是晚年墮落受其嬪妃蠱惑而在耶路撒冷對面的一山頭建造了一個祭祀巴力神的祭壇引發耶和華的震怒因而喪命。這位賢王又稱魔術之王，得到了神的五芒星手環因而能召喚惡魔爲其效力。根據傳說，他和72位魔神簽下了契約，分別將魔神之名刻在72根銅柱上。

納貝留斯（Naberius）是17世紀的魔法書《雷蒙蓋頓》（Lemegeton，又名《索羅門之鑰》）的第一部《巫術之藝》裡面記載的72位惡魔之一。由希臘神話裡面地獄犬賽魯拜洛斯（Cerbrus）演變而來，在地獄的位階是侯爵，指導召喚者修辭學和邏輯學，也是掌管美術方面的惡魔。

----------


## 犬鳴

在下"犬鳴"....
因為之前要辦會員需要暱稱~~
然後就最初想到"犬"字
而"鳴"有在叫的意思XD
合在一起就是犬在嚎叫的意思囉XDDD
覺得滿有日本的感覺XD
就決定了XD

----------


## 佛烈克斯

唉= =||現在才發現有此討論串
我的名稱：佛烈克斯
當初是小學剛學電腦，老師要我們做簡單的漫畫...

不重要內容


當初，我還特地花一小時去下載LF2(當時有兩節電腦課)
然後把裡面的人物圖弄下來，慢慢弄成漫畫= =...
後來當然是被Fire...因為要自己完全原創...    
    

我就畫超簡單四格漫畫，主角名稱就叫佛烈克斯...(我也不知道為什麼...)
可能是從LF2裡面的人物名稱搞來的吧...?(汗)

後來...(不重要內容~)


因為我當初英文課，抽到的英文名字是Alex(囧，用抽的)
佛烈克斯佛烈克斯...之後就A去掉加上Foulex，變成Foulex
用Foulex也用了一段時間...後來發現還是中文方便又有威力感
(我第一次加我同學的即時通他還嚇到= =...)
就用到現在啦XD

----------


## 極地尋找

原來這個也可以問喔(傻)?

簡單說就是

有感而發(追),一氣之下(咬),一子之錯(埋)

在心目中給你跳!

對!是用跳的!

就跳出來了,到打完"這"幾個未才發現

回:這是在打名字呀!?

就是這樣~(喵)
發現自己很有無中生有的能力耶~(誤)

----------


## 藍色暗燄

當初加入的時候
藍燄藍燄
藍是意識中的燄的另一半 
燄是自己給自己命的名子  
我只為藍而燃燒
我喜歡黑暗的環境 
故火焰為暗藍色

所以才有了 藍色暗燄

----------


## 奇奇

還以為獸大的"狼王白牙"這個名字出自於小說"白牙"呢
(那本小說滿好看的)
奇的話是因為覺得大陸人翻譯餅乾:曲奇 很酷
所以取給自己,但是太難唸了,就變成奇奇了- -''

加上個性本身愛亂想想法又獨特,所以叫做奇怪的奇,是很適合-w-

----------


## okami

話說

絡銀...

源於以前寫的小說的自創咒語=w=

"瑟吳魯斯.阿珞禔格.絡銀.杰珞斯克"

意思是

"純淨的光啊.啊珞禔格.月之神.次穿他!"

而狼牙哪......

單純巧合~

0w0

(被打)

----------


## 蒼月

蒼
蒼傷，孤獨
月
月亮

蒼其實可以換成殤
殤
傷痕
傷害
殤疤


至於為什麼有月

我也不知道為什麼會如此堅持
我只知道我從小就愛上了月亮

每看見一次就是一次又一次的悸動

我
喜歡月亮
他的光很柔
他的光同樣照耀著大地
卻部會刺傷誰的眼睛

至於蒼跟殤
是因為
我認為自己有殤
而且夠孤獨了

我就是喜歡蒼傷的那種調調

----------


## Melody

獸名的由來...我的原因大概是最簡單的一個吧

*國小時取的英文名字*
就如此而已。

----------


## Fonshin

an...

我的名子來自中文

風與星來說，都與靈的動作與形象有關

(我是靈體獸人)

~~

----------


## 卡普貓

恩....(回憶起取名的當時...
取名字.取名字..
貓的英文cat.諧音很像凱特或卡特.
然後自己很喜歡英文字母K.所以用選"卡"這個字
然後呢....卡...卡....
突然腦中響起一聲..噗 = "普"
卡普...還滿順的.就這樣決定吧...(現在想想...當時取名字的方式很詭異

----------


## 斯冰菊

斯姓是以《雪地靈犬》中
斯塔(STAR)

    [一直被寇棠敲頭的搞笑犬。]    
    
的姓來取的，冰菊的話則是以北宋著名文學家蘇軾詩句「菊殘猶有傲霜枝」為靈感而成。(某狼：喂！根本不是這樣的吧！)

好啦！好啦！是《狗狗向前衝》裡的小哈士奇冰菊(大陸譯名，臺灣譯為夏斯塔)為名。相較於獸界名字這麼快就決定，本狼自取的人類名字很多個：有紫雛(與小雞有關)、極光、銀漢居士。

至於美文名字的話，就有點複雜了！！！本狼原名是克里斯多福(就是與演【超人】的那個演員同名)，是由媽咪幫本狼取的。本狼到現在還保存著當年的印章。後來本狼因為喜歡小雞，所以在國小美文課時自取CHICK。到了建中，本狼深深覺得天狼星很讚！！！所以就取叫SIRIUS了！！！天狼星‧布萊克真的很有魅力喔！！！(對外宣稱理由是要做全天最亮的那顆星，有勉勵自己的味道。)

號的話原本是凍狼(2月在動物風情【臺詞大比拼】用凍新聞)。因為在獲獎後覺得凍字很符合本狼的「冰」字才取得；變成黃靛紫凍逗腐狼，前三種與政治有關，因故不提，逗是本狼會講冷笑話自認很逗趣，腐的話就是字面上的意思。順道一提：本狼想在滿2000篇發文可以自行決定稱號後套用這個！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

P.S.：剛進入樂園時以為帳號和獸名是分開的，所以用本狼在建中的學號
ck960901

    (CK是建國{CHIEN KUO}音譯，96是入學的學年度，0901是當屆學生的編號。)    
    
；結果，發生了文章中獸名與制式獸名相異的慘劇！(幸好已經獲得解決！！！白牙老大，感謝您！！！)

本狼有99.9999999999%的機率會永遠維持這個狼名！！！  :wuffer_laugh: 

後記：本狼一開始是將冰菊當成字，之後逐漸以冰菊為名，斯塔這個名字反而不用了。今年4月本狼改個狼資料時，就正式將斯冰菊定為狼名。然而，字被刪除後也沒有去想新的字；一直到自然農子在「獸人動物猜謎」貼了
ROAD ROVERS

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=58500

的貼文後，本狼才回憶起這部寒燒介紹給本狼的甚佳卡通哪！！！

其中EXILE是本狼最喜愛的狗，他是哈士奇，原本在西伯利亞拉雪橇；被選中之後他的羅剎口音以及逗趣的個性一直為隊上以及觀眾帶來歡笑！！！  :wuffer_laugh: 他的超能力是熱視力以及凍眼。(就是兩種相反的都有)本狼昨天在捷運上想說：「如果直譯叫伊塞爾、伊瑟爾太羅剎化了，要翻譯成兩個字的。」就這樣過了一兩個小時，本狼好像是在幫這部動畫要來台上映想譯(藝)名似的 想破了頭。

終於，本狼想出易霄這個名字。既符合翻譯也有藝術性。易有變易、變動的意思，EXILE的熱視力與凍眼變化了溫度，所以與他的超能力吻合。霄本狼就想得有點久，本來本狼想用「宵」的，因為EXILE被選中時是在西伯利亞的冬夜；然而，後來本狼轉念一想，「宵」字與本狼的人類俗名末字同樣都是以寶蓋頭為部首，所以就棄之不用了。再說「霄」這個字，與北國的雪(本狼很愛雪)是同部首，又代表夜空、晚間的意思，與本狼喜好天文的興趣相符，所以就用啦。(還有兩個方案：易蕭與易瀟；然而前者因為是「容『易蕭』條」之意，就摒[ㄅㄧㄥˋ]棄不用；後者易瀟則是有與瀟湘撞名之嫌，也剔[ㄊㄧ]除掉。)

原本本狼想將易霄當成美文名字或號，後來都發現不合；於是，本狼就想到了字，就當成新字啦！！！

最後，本狼附上易霄玉照一幀(ㄓㄥˋ)：

----------


## 雷希克斯

我要講講我的名字:
萌牙
嗯...其實原因有很多啦
因為我是最近才開始畫獸人
因為是開始 也希望以後可以變得更厲害
萌芽成一個厲害的獸人
所以 去掉草字頭
就變萌牙啦
不過嘛 也希望再取一個英文名字當獸名
目前的名字是 Andy 因為跟我的原名有點點相像
(約百分之15)我的名字還蠻難取英文名字
都是韻母(母音)

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

當初踏入~想取雪地靈犬-Balto   可惜被取走~當時還取了比較難聽點~所以不予置評嚕

正經說法是~我差不多有盜用狼佐的一面~在這邊說sorry
不過第一次改的時候為何會有現在名字

當然原因中~我真實姓名有個"佐"字~加上我一定要有 狼 跟 龍 ~而且這兩種族是我夢寐以求的族群~當然我還要求白狼~所以已順便來講~就有我現在的名字

如果要問為何有"‧"~其實是仿冒外國人名字與姓氏中間的點~不過也突顯著有順序意義

因為小獸雖然很喜歡兩族~但是卻要選一種~所以既然這樣就為狼族
以 *白狼* 的身分名為 *佐龍* 

如果要以"白龍‧佐狼" 會明顯真實盜用 狼佐 的身分~所以不使用
而且龍~我不追求顏色~但狼有~所以大致上就這樣~

總不能取 佐龍‧白狼 吧~~會感覺名字有點怪異~並且既然是東方地區~
當然以姓氏接名字~如果是用外國的感覺念起來不順暢

----------


## 白玄 左戒

想問問看大家的名字有什麼意義

像我: 白玄 索限

是因為

1.我是"白"龍

2是那種充滿"玄"機的龍

3.像繩"索"一樣細長，又靈活

4.能"限"制敵人的行動

其他人呢？ [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 沉默之狼

我想想啊@@~
原本是要取筆名的~

因為我的本名是菜市場名XD|||
一天到晚都有人寫錯我的名字....
為了要寫在國畫上就開始想筆名啦~~

之前在網路上是用
*小黑狗*
因為我當時還當自己是隻狗XDD||
就是在路上常見的台灣土狗啦~~

*墨野*
筆名出現 用在國畫上 不過好像不太好就沒用了~
之後發生了很多不愉快的事
漸漸的發覺自己根本不是狗...
我沒辦法討好別人  開始怕人
變成是一頭可能會傷人的狼...

到最後發現我連狼都不是
就變成成了妖怪 地狼(山海經
因為很多人都當我是幽靈~~ 
所以就變妖怪了(神出鬼沒

*沉默之狼*  就出現了
是一隻黑色的妖狼
難以在群體中生存
總是保持著沉默冷眼旁觀
因為膽小的個性 還招來人類欺負
沒有朋友 只能在這裡望著...
沉默 是有話說不得的心  把所有事往肚裡吞 

不過漸漸的
在網路上的其他論壇遇到些不錯的人~~
開始漸漸寬心   
從 小默 狼 阿狼 狼兄 狼皮(=.=+)...很多叫法  那個論壇只有我一隻狼
*悠哉a狼*   就出現了XD(不常用

其實沉默之狼不是名字 是一種孤寂的狀態
他真正的名字是
*悠嵐*
悠哉的風~~
好多獸都喜歡嵐字耶XD||

不過也是有用其他的英文名字
*SilWolf* (Silce Wolf的簡寫，有撞名)
*MoWolf* (默狼)
*LoWolf* (根本名有關XD)

我的原因好長喔XDDDD|||

----------


## 夜狼

ㄜ...

其實咧...

我...〈快說啦！！

因為所有罪惡來自黑夜

因為所有不安發生在黑夜之時

因為夜...是我最後的歸屬....

----------


## o哈士奇o

> ㄜ...
> 
> 其實咧...
> 
> 我...〈快說啦！！
> 
> 因為所有罪惡來自黑夜
> 
> 因為所有不安發生在黑夜之時
> ...


雖然我的名字叫哈士奇,不過我並不喜歡這個ID
因此好友都會叫我 小彌  或是旅恩...

我是很想養一支哈士奇當寵物!
不過在  [期望>現實 ] 的情況下
沒辦法養哈士奇卻天天想著要養
天天想...天天想
連畫圖都是畫哈士奇
所以ID就是哈士奇

哈士奇的名字叫小彌,然後旅恩是隱藏角色.

----------


## fwiflof

阿幽的.....
原本是「藍狼」
然後覺得不好改［風˙嵐狼］
然號被我姊控告抄襲
再改幽狼
幽就是幽暗、陰沉，合我不為人知的本性
後來加上冥
純粹喜歡這個字
冥幽狼怪怪的插入府
冥　府　幽　狼，就變成冥府來的幽暗之狼

----------


## 冥月

和我現實中的名字一樣的讀音
但是 現實中本名叫銘月的
不過我有時候 呃 死氣沈沈的~
我的朋友就說了 “你看你天天象個死人似的  別叫銘月了 叫冥月去吧 死人”
當時的我滿不在乎的擡起頭“冥月？  不錯的名字”

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

我會取這個名子嗎～～
完完全全都是因為玩遊戲時不想跟別人撞名
所以自己想了一個名子～
後來加入狼版後就用這個名子了～

這名子的由來嗎～(思考中～)
因該說是我喜歡吹風～
可事後不喜歡那種熱風
一開始是冷風可是不喜歡就換了寒風
會換成現在的寒楓只能說我不小心打錯字(常常打錯字)
打成了這個楓就覺得很特別就決定是寒楓了～
後面嗎～
就因為那時候超級喜歡狗的～
尤其是黃金獵犬～
就決定用黃金獵犬的獵犬～
所以我的名子就出來了～(想這個名子想了很久)

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

看來每位獸友的名字背後都有一段感人故事...(你走開)
"弒玄"是在加入狼版後來才改的~
在很久以前未發現狼版時期，我的筆名一直是使用"白狼"
之前我媽還說:你抄襲竹聯幫老大呀?(在此聲明我沒有!!純粹因為我就是白狼)
後來因為奇妙的原因(?)認識阿限後就加入狼樂啦~
剛開始還沒想那麼多就用了"白狼王"(因為我同學小惡把白狼拿去當他小說主角的名字，我ㄧ氣之下就在筆名後加了"王"字...)
後來才發現我真是犯了滔天大罪呀= =
咱們狼圈的狼王白牙大人竟也是白狼~~~~
所以囉~當然是絞盡腦汁想一個真正的獸名...
"弒玄"純粹是因為"玄"代表黑...然後我是白...恩，說這樣就好了lll(遭砍)
至於全名中的"狛鉞"
狛，看過死神的都知道~是來自"狛村隊長"~
鉞，由來不得不說很白痴...
其實是因為很久以前玩線上遊戲時取ID，我就和我姐開始翻字典找部首是"金"&"火"的字...然後就在翻字典的同時愛上了"鉞"這個字XDD
真是非常給他爛的由來= =(遭巴飛)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

原本我是想用蒼狼當獸名就行了，不過想到可能容易撞名，
所以在前面加上皇天兩個字。

用皇這個字是因為玩RO的時候，稱號被會長改成牙之王，
就乾脆把跟"王"意思相近的"皇"拿來使用，代表王者之意，

天則是我玩的一個RO私服，那私服全名叫神極之天，
當初剛玩的時候，也問有那私服的GM為何要叫神極之天，
結果他竟然說：因為我相信來我私服玩的人，實力都比正服跟其他私服的人都還要強，所以就取了神極，後面再加上天，因為天代表無限的可能性，也是神跟王者所在的地方，不過神極天怪怪的，就加上之這個字，所以私服名字以後就叫做神極之天了。

然後我就跟他借了天這個字來當獸名，象徵無限的可能性，也代表王者所在的地方。
至於蒼狼則是因為我喜歡藍色，所以就取了蒼狼這名字。
就這樣我的獸名出來了，

皇天蒼狼，意思是，來自王者所在之天的蒼狼。

----------


## w7531328

= =老實說...我是取錯來著呵呵
我不曉得原來帳號可以用中文= = 
沒看仔細呵呵

----------


## 冥月

噗！（噴水了
啊咧啊咧 沒關係沒關係~ 
我記得我在任何BBS上的第一個廢掉的號都是這樣的~
很 很正常的一件事.........

----------


## 森野‧獠

獸名是怎麼的取的喔，這個嗎......﹝推推推推﹝謎：你在幹嘛

好！單刀直入！直接說了！

這是跟自然扯到關係，狼的學名在自然中是canislatrans。

然後勒，我常把遊戲的ID打Canislatrans神或Canislatrans人﹝即狼神 狼人之意﹞

之後，我不喜歡太常用英文，所以，就把用來分類犬屬的英文canis﹝也事前半段﹞拿來用，在用中文翻一下就變肯尼斯啦！﹝不過比較喜歡大家叫小肯XD﹞

﹝話說有一次進聊天有位人士就打了一段話：肯尼斯？犬屬名？？
  我勒──是哪位人士那麼厲害，一眼就看出來阿！﹞

----------


## 影之風翔天

名字阿  影之風-翔天
其實自己也並不清楚為什麼會取這名子
或許因該是
影子形成的風 飛翔在天空中
其實這解釋來講會有很多種
蓋這個解釋比較OK的

----------


## ｐａ-ｃｈｉ

飄飄 >> 是因為很愛當背後零<?>也很愛嚇人
 　　　　國一同學取的。
Blue ... 等獸名 >>都是自己抓音或亂唸來的
　　　　
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    唯讀Blue這名字是由某位藝人抓來的<小聲>

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我的命名在這論沒辦法用，

所以只好拿我的帳號來用了

可是如果可以的話，我想改名稱

----------


## 灰爪

我本來是拿小說的名字
但是被用過了
然後我又拿另一本小說做參考
才想出這名子的

----------


## 穆恩.鏡

我的..........

明眼人一看就知道了吧(((((光速奔

穆恩=Moon 

至於為什麼會加鏡.....

是因為鏡子有 雙重人格的感覺

----------


## 幻影龍

獸名呀~

獸名的由來 是自於 我玩的遊戲名稱~

因為玩的遊戲中 ID 開頭有個英文大寫的 R 
又很喜歡龍~
所以乾脆自己叫R龍~

不過 在狼版 又改叫 幻影龍~

----------


## AF91N

ㄟ~~~我的其實只是套用我在遊戲上的名稱(COH:TOV)

當初在想帳號名稱時...去翻英文字典...結果手滑了一下..

字典掉在地板上的時候,那一頁剛剛好有[軍事性質]的單字

沒錯...就是AFN(美軍無線電通訊網)....不過.好短(汗

後來又加了91(這數字是想很久的)....就變成AF91N啦

[為何要+91](我想法很奇怪...嘿嘿)

1=初始   9=強盛  

兩個加起來就是[強盛的開始...]

----------


## 毅。信

上課囉~雷歐名字進化史~（炸
話說，以前雷歐慣用的匿名是「狼犽」，
有一天，狼犽發現他弟居然用這個名字衍生出了「良牙」這個名字，
這是一個極大的污辱！對狼的污辱！（誤
於是狼犽多了一個名字，叫做「雷歐」。
狼犽是我的消極人格的筆下人物，
雷歐則相反，代表的是開朗、活潑等正面情緒。
加入狼之樂園的時候，心情當然是快樂的，就用雷歐當暱稱啦~
後來，雷歐發現好像一直有「撞名」的現象產生，
已經不是一兩次了...
現在正在考慮換名中...

----------


## 柯魯

其實也沒什麼特殊的涵義啦

我這隻狼一向很隨和
取名子只要唸起來順 別太冗長就行啦
畢竟名字就是給別人叫的嘛

柯魯  唸起來蠻順的  簡潔有力
於是我的名字就這樣來的

我還去翻了一下字典  確定英文唸起來沒有怪怪的意思XDD

----------


## 飄飄

我當初在辦的時候
完全沒想到會變成暱稱 
所以就用我信箱的帳號了 OTz...

暱稱我通常都用 飄飄狼 =ˇ=  ((遊戲也是
最近改成飄嘎狼  XD  

飄 是自由的意思 !!

----------


## 嵐霖

我ㄚ@@
很簡單...
這個名字那個名字看一看
哪個字好看...就填哪個字囉= =
可是因為註冊失敗多次...
就變這樣啦XD

----------


## 東尼爾

問我的嗎? 

「東尼爾」

這名字來自我的英文名……Toni

翻查了字典……

Toni的中文是東尼……

爾是強調i音……

(話說我有想過用冬尼or柊尼，但是好像怪怪的。) 



```
文章包含過多與迷之音虛擬對話 已直接編輯
站務助理 J.C.
```

----------


## 帝狼

我的名子嗎=ˇ=
因為我很喜歡狼+我玩線上遊戲的ID裡有個蒂字
蒂就改成帝王的帝 剛好 很威風XD
合併起來 就變"帝狼"了
帝王般的狼 帥阿~~~-///- 高高在上的感覺!!!!

----------


## 夢．碎

這個嗎...
小獸也是採用遊戲的ID(太懶了吧...)
其實小獸不太記得為甚麼取這名...
可能是面對現實的意思吧
當夢境不再，浮現的就是現實
無論夢境是如何美好，或是如何可怕，終究是一場夢而已

----------


## 夜陌客

我本來是叫~黑隱者~
會叫這個名字~是因為我希望能隱逸起來~~
回到一個寧靜的世界~~(算是回歸田園)
不過就目前來講是不可能的~~
那為什麼是黑呢??
是因為我是一隻黑色的龍~~

不過~怎麼我的名字是黑暗隱龍呢??
那是因為這個帳號在狼之樂園被別人申請過~~
而且還被封鎖了!!

----------


## 笨鱷

笨鱷笨鱷~~~
之前因為喜歡鱷魚...
所以就叫自己做小鱷、鱷鱷~(或者crocodile的簡名: CC)
後來男友説我笨笨的很可愛...就把我叫成笨鱷~
接著大家也叫我笨鱷...漸漸愛上了這個名字^_^

----------


## 拓狼

其實有點忘了

我從高2開始就用這個ID到現在

以前也取過很多稱號

但是後來這個就變成我的固定的

拓狼(給人的印象就是呆呆傻傻的哈)

----------


## rock狼

一般我都只是看帖子...沒什麽回複- -所以我的名字不重要.嗯..不重要

Rock-搖滾   狼-狼.....  Rock狼-搖滾狼..汗- -隨便打的還以爲是石狼..

----------


## 雷宇

這個名其實是我本來只有在寫匿名信的時候才用的筆名

後來，因為想到來狼板對我身邊的人都是需要絕對保密的
所以就用了一個自己本來就起有的
但完全不為人所知的詭異而犀利的名字

----------


## 神影‧班尼傑

壓~~

說起名字~

一開始只有"神影"

我喜歡影子~對神很憧憬~所以就出現了"神影"...

班尼傑是很喜歡這三個字所以把它加上去~

不過....

如果翻成英文就好像有點不對勁...(((迷:很抱歉~我家小影英文被死當~

(((小影:="=不要提醜事!!

----------


## 光狼 狄特

我是因為看書 看到一個人的名字叫狄米特
感覺蠻好聽的 就把米去掉改成狄特 前面加個光狼
光:光亮 代表我是個光明磊落的獸
狼:代表我是一頭狼
狄特:喜歡小說的名字更改而來

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    感謝小冰在我剛進來時幫忙想綽號

----------


## 羽翔

我的獸名嗎...
其實也是想了有一段時間才想出來的...
闇羽翔中的闇=闇黑.意:闇黑之狼...
闇羽翔中的羽=羽翼.意:也就是六翼的意思
闇羽翔中的翔=飛翔.意:在空中飛翔~~

----------


## 狼尾

咦咦?這邊好好玩喔XDDD(誤
我也來說說原因吧~
狼尾 可不是顧名思義狼的尾巴阿XD
那多可怕阿!
不知道我小時後在想甚麼
無聊的時候都會拿家裡的繩子塞在褲子裡 當作是尾巴XDD
所以我好像挺喜歡尾巴的樣子
(其實我不喜歡沒尾巴的動物XDD)
以上是有了"尾"這個構想
後來又看了狼雨這部卡通@w@
因為翻譯五個角色名字前面都有"狼"
所以我也來加在前面代表一下狼吧XDDD~
這麼一來~就有了"狼尾"這個名字
YA~(意味不明
我取這個名字我自己也非常滿意w

----------


## 咩

我是直接根據我的綽號取來的，因為我不太習慣給自己取太多不一樣的名字

，要不然到最後別人再叫我會不知道[有點老年癡呆= =]，

雖然我的綽號當初是誤打誤撞取來的，但現在已經不會排斥了，

反而覺得這個綽號還挺有特色的，一聽就知道是在叫我，

所以就取這個啦!

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

參照小說「非關X雄」

安向夜不曉為人知的身分，玄日

未犯罪者帶來死亡的人

所以我就取了:玄日‧狩狼

X=英

----------


## 銀月狼之刃

我的化名~我想想~~~~~!
我原本的名字是從  某某小說的人物而來的
跟我現在用的名字完全沒有關係~!
本來是以狐狸為主的~!(那隻是銀狐唷)
之後我又捨棄了狐貍的名字~只剩下~ 銀月 了(我發現我的ID在本論壇中有跟人重疊到)
(在此我先道歉，我不是抄襲他的名字，這是我用了有一段時間的ID了，請大家別把我跟 銀月 大大想在一起，我們是兩個不同的人，銀月大大抱歉。)
之後看了 狼圖騰 我的匿名又變成了 白狼
不知道在什麼時候又把 狼 跟 武器 跟 銀月組合在一起~!
成了現在的ID 銀月狼之刃 了

----------


## 茶川翼

玩單機遊戲的暱稱來的一W一
況且我很喜歡TSUBASA這個日文
代表了自由、翱翔、天空和追逐夢想
而且TSUBASA這個名字不管是男是女都很適合
現在只是個小小羽翼
未來一定會變成大羽翼XD

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯.......暱稱的由來呀........
因為me很喜歡"異魂傳承"的一個異世靈"哈貝特洛特"(玩過的大大應該都知道)
就把它的name拿來用啦!  :Smile:  
不過原本的暱稱......就甭提了  :狐狸冷汗:  (像個標準帳號的名字)

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

恩...以前曾經改過一次名子
當初是以 "黑影♂狼" 來自稱
原因...也只是因為外表 屬性以及種族而已 (炸
(其實這也不太算是名子= =" ...)

接著的 "祤河。劍攸" ...
為什麼會取這個 老實說我也不清楚 (炸
記得這個名子好像是腦中突然浮現的... ((潛意識作祟?
接著就印在腦海裡= =" 所以就把它當名子吧XDD" (喂

----------


## 火龍

為什麼會取名為火龍嗎...?
是因為
我很喜歡吃火龍果!XD

...其實是說笑而已...
真正的原因是因為以前的我性情很火爆
而我又喜歡龍
於是取其「火」字,「龍」字
然後就形成了這個名字

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

亞諾蘭斯

這是我之前玩魔獸世界的名字

想說美式遊戲

就要有美式風格的ID

這名字我是從納尼亞傳奇

獅王亞斯藍衍生出來的

這ID 就陪我在魔獸世界裡闖蕩

叫我亞諾就可以了XD

----------


## 影貓ROKU

我的名字?
RORO是取自我英文名字的前兩字

我在學校畫圖時也都適用這個筆名，而且我的圖在六年級中還滿有名的(小學生的作品，別在意==)既然大家都知道我叫RORO，那我為了方便辨識也還是別改較好，但由於我覺得網路上叫RORO的好像會有很多，所以我就在前面加了「影貓」兩字

說來說去都是為了方便辨識=W=

----------


## 佛蒙特

為什麼叫佛蒙特阿...
因為咖哩很喜歡吃佛蒙特咖哩呀!!
(過了超久才知道佛蒙特是地名=///=)

----------


## 七原

因為我是主人布丁養的狗
但是我又不是布丁狗
所以我的名字就是如此產生的XD

其實我還有一個日文名字叫七原
因為我是雙七日出生

叫我哪個名字都行喔

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

阿沃是因為很喜歡銀色跟黑色

而銀色翻成英文很好聽(?)
沃夫=Wolf   (有點沒創意= =

所以...就是  中翻英  英翻中     這就是ID的由來((!??

----------


## 藍焰

其實本來的網名叫做小犬，但到這就改了，因為犬這個暱稱感覺好像很多人取，是菜市場名，所以就改了
到這裡的第一個獸名叫做荒狼，但某天逛樂園的時候看到有獸友跟我類似的名
所以就去改成現在的藍焰
藍焰就是指藍色的火焰(炸)超好理解的，不過藍色的火焰就是指鬼火，我很喜歡鬼火帶給我的感覺，總覺得冰冰涼涼的、輕飄飄的，很神祕的樣子
雖然目前獸設還沒出來，但我是一隻毛的紋路像藍色火焰的狼

----------


## 黑翼

確切說是出自跑團過程，貌似還有死黨的建議等等。
全名是夜月-黑翼，因爲扮演的角色是半銀龍半黑龍，光明面和黑暗面都有，所以某死黨找了前兩個字（喵的都是用濫的了……）；至於後面完全是按西式規則的姓氏（拆開無論那部分都肯定有重複……撓牆）
淡定喝茶，嗯……

----------


## b321234

沒爲什麽啦。。就是從小學2年級爲了好記一直用到現在咯XDDD
很有特殊意義~

----------


## 神無

當初  是叫龍捺  
龍捺呢   是別人寫的小說裡的名子   
之後想想  我會不會冒犯到別人的版權
改成「神無」←  這個名子嗎    是我亂想的

----------


## 狂風狼

本狼獸名的由來喔，是因為想像風一樣的速度

至於「狂」是因為增強風的力量，

大致上是這樣（看太多漫畫......）

本狼喜歡速度，覺得速度就是一切，要是在加上

強大的攻擊力......，所以本狼的獸名

就是這樣來的啦！  :lupe_good:

----------


## 痕‧風狼

痕‧風狼
痕:能用狼爪在空間上抓出裂痕(不知在那看到的絕招...
本狼喜歡風的感覺所以名子有風~

----------


## 路過的狗

[路過的狗]這個名字,其實是我無聊出去走走時~
常常看到有狗從我旁邊經過...
雖然只會互看一眼,不過也算有緣啦
[路過]就是這樣來的
[狗]是因為我本身很喜歡狗,自己十二生肖也屬狗


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    因為自己喜歡狗又屬狗,才會對狗有特殊的感覺

----------


## Silver．Tain

記得在下好像有改過名字的說

所以來重新發吧~

名字由來:
Silver採自銀色的意思，所以大家可以叫我阿銀

Tain取自於姓的諧音，在下本名姓"田"

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

恩....名子阿
一開始是希望
這世界就跟我的名子一樣
久而久之就習慣了

但之後因為某件事
這個想法的我掛了
所以有了新的名子
這新名子嗎....
跟狼王大大很像
都有個牙字

----------


## 祖雷

像我的名字是：祖雷 Thunder

幾年前 玩線上遊戲(魔力寶貝)的時候
再創角名字  當時的我 特別喜歡英文
所以常常用電腦去察翻譯
就取了個：乂Thunder乂

後來 接觸了獸圈 初次的名字叫Blue
與當時的偶像劇"福氣又安康"裡得藍正龍的名字相同
何況剛好設定又是藍色的~

不過後來因為心情的事情
所以想靠換個名稱換個設定 來換個心情與個性
就照著魔力的名字 Thunder
((謎：其實也是有點懷念被人家叫做T醬 所以才使用這名稱的x)

不過也有順便想了個中文的
Thunder是雷的意思  無緣無故 祖雷這名字就出來了~~

----------


## 岡日森格

其實我的名稱只是很乾脆的拿小說『藏獒』裡面主角的名子來用
岡日是指雪山 而森格則是獅子
原本有想過打作狼要低調
不過發現好難打就算了
話說岡日跟森格拿來當自己兒子的名子好像也不錯耶(炸

----------


## 銀牙_新

其實我在取名子的時候並沒有想太多理由或由來耶

只是坐在電腦前面開始在空盪盪的大腦裡面抓字

試了試幾個覺得銀牙最好聽就選了

現在想想,"銀"可能是因為不久前才看完銀魂的關係吧

然後"新"就沒有甚麼了,就是本名來的

==============================

 剛剛突然發現有本漫畫叫銀牙傳說?! :jcdragon-idle:

----------


## 狼王白牙

在 2006~2007 年的時候，狼之樂園成立了大大小小的家族
所謂家族，是會員自行招募而成的團體，大的家族是族長積極拉攏而成，
小的家族則是會員自行加入。

家族的族長通常會給自己命名頭銜，有些家族族長冠以國王或女王頭銜
或者有些家族以職位或虛擬上的關係，如叔叔、兄長、兵器師..等。

當年家族的風氣，有些會使用茶室、M群、聊天室當作成員聚集地，
聊天之餘，當時已經產生負面批評特定論壇成員的等風氣，
確實，團體的影響力有可能大於論壇管理員。


於是我想到，狼這種動物不是有所謂的首領制度嗎，狼群集會岩版
上面很多故事是有關於狼王的故事，中文使用者普遍把狼群中的
alphawolf 稱之為狼王。這樣的稱呼很適合狼之樂園管理員。

於是，我在2007年的2月1日將自己的暱稱從白牙 (Kiba)變更為狼王白牙
這就是我自稱狼王的開端。

為的是宣示自己是狼之樂園管理員及實行管理權之便。

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

喔喔 嘛 本來龍類就是毫無社會性可言的獨居生物...

但是基於從邪惡的人類冒險者和橫暴的人類勇者底下被救出來

雖然不同種族卻還得到了只屬於龍族的棲身之地...

所以才會對狼王感到十分尊敬(舉手禮


嘛 來進入正題

這個名字是我所真心養的第一隻寵物的名字

是一隻小鯉魚

不過後來因為疏忽死了

那是我第一次因為什麼動物的死而真心感到難過

可以說是一種慈悲心的覺醒(啥

從無惡不作的小妖魔...嘛 總之就是很邪惡很變態很獵奇的神經病

(小孩幾乎都這樣對於死亡和痛苦沒有任何同情心 以成人角度來說真該送精神病院(喂))

變成人類的象徵 但是變回人類沒多久之後

就決定我要成為龍

某國傳說 鯉魚長大之後會越過龍門變成龍

所以我要代替牠變成龍 可以說是連牠的份一起活下去的意思

不過以上所說的是東方龍 那又為什麼會變成西方龍勒~

話說我其實也有東方龍神的身份(在企劃中的某小說裡

只是很少拿出來

因為 我在國中的時候 由於某種細故遭到了

像是基督徒對待西方龍那樣的待遇 阿哈哈...

我覺醒了同年齡的其他人類當然還沒 所以就像可憐的龍被冒險者團隊騷擾那樣啦

我不知道 原來對小動物和其他什麼誰慈悲 也可以被當成惡魔耶(大頭表情

一直以來就對人類沒好感 那個時候起就變得憎恨人類

因為人類的天性就是排擠跟自己不一樣的傢伙 連其他部份也充滿了BUG的種族

根本應該被毀滅....

中間雖然經過了幾個魂使 不過還是沒什麼好感(搔頭


一開始我給自己的名字叫做洛爾孤寂者

因為龍本來就是劃定地盤獨居的生物

過了好一陣子 好像有一些些(六十億中只有那幾個)人類

"稍微"不那麼恨我 會來跟我表示和平和友好 也會向我請教我那些淵博的知識

所以我幫自己改了名字 沉默者 因為我隱身在數億人類之中默不作聲

全名 洛爾．迪歐斯．沉默者

Roe Dios the Silent


迪歐斯是在我所寫的小說裡 身為龍的父母為我取的名字

在當地的龍語中是勝利的意思


不過在人類的語言中似乎有神的意思...


之所以叫做蒼天的洛爾 是在我寫的小說裡 人類的盜賊公會取的名字

因為身上是天藍色 然後又重創盜賊公會 死傷慘重(人類怎麼可能是龍的對手

為了警惕同伴 看到金色的眼睛和天藍色的鱗片就應該躲避 不要去找麻煩


嘛 一般給人類的暱稱是洛小龍



愚蠢的人類們表示：你的名字太複雜很難記


嘛 只好可憐他們了 不然勒？

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

改過一次

但那時不知帳號等於獸名

所以不算吧?

我的獸名原本是我一部自創小說主角的名子

因為主角是狼人

所以就用這個名子了 

但我在寫時

還不知道本站的存在

----------


## Veritas

嗯嗯~
從命名史開始說起
上了國小
喜歡上狗狗
尤其是哈士奇
國小階段都用
哈士奇的中.英.日文當網名
上國中之後
覺得狼也很棒
都用CanisLupus
別說L要小寫..那是名字..
而且命名常常不能空格
需要這樣來分
高中之後
覺得靈魂不該只侷限在某個形體
外貌頂多是支持喜好
開始用了一些抽象名詞
現在是用"真理"的拉丁文
本狼取名字偏好使用拉丁文
因為我喜歡科學..
之後應該會固定使用Verum吧!

----------


## 戀風

我發現我很喜歡吹風(冬天除外XD)
不管是煩悶的時候、傷心的時候、憂鬱的時候
在吹風的時候總是會覺得心情能好轉一些  
就感覺風好像在安慰我一樣
就像似看不到的伴侶一樣
總是在我不開心的時候給我安慰

所以才覺得跟風在戀愛一樣
我喜歡它　它又會在我難過的時候給我安慰
所以就決定叫做　　戀風

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

唔,我的獸名最初是"護狼王",那是在加入這褢之前所自創的故事內的角色,
靈感來源是"藏獒"一書中的護狼神瓦恰。
不過鑑於這裹規則,所以用"護狼"作開頭名字。
後來我將全角色翻新後,
重新製作以北斗七星命名的"眾星糸列"
名字更變為"破軍護狼王",
不過當然要刪去"王"字，就成了現在的名字。
名字意思是:盡力的保護自己,能夠適應異地環境,在城市中生存

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

在下的名稱麼…………
一次在心理測試網站上測到我對應的二十八宿是房日兔（可信度不高啊……）
第二天聽了“蘭陵王入陣樂”的mp3，又在語文課學到宋詞《蘭陵王·柳》，
第五天來到了狼之樂園註冊，
於是就把星宿的屬性字去掉，成“房兔”，
把音樂和宋詞合併，成“蘭陵柳”，
從此兔就有了在樂園的名字，真是有緣呢~~~

----------


## 呆瓜犬

說來話囧阿....（汗

因為我很少根筋，同學會叫我「呆呆」這樣，

然後因為我很喜歡狗，所以不知不覺就被套上了「呆瓜犬」這暱稱了囧

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

我叫做人群中的孤狼<----根本就是統稱....因為我總覺得我跟人群格格不入,又是一匹孤狼,所以稱作人群中的孤狼,但是,還有一個名子目前從沒使用過>狼影嵐,原至於魔獸世界中有看到有人名子叫做黑豬嵐,所以就取成這個.....如果各位獸有空的話,能否幫我取個名呢~呵呵~

----------


## els320

小弟本來是用aeso320作自己的名字
雖然因為一直想不到用什麼中文來叫
結果有一天看到某ELSWORD的遊戲發現主角叫艾索德
所以決定把名改成els320
並把名字改成艾索山爾尼了
山爾尼是直接取自數字XD 所以叫我也可以叫320(?)

----------


## wolfZodiac

其實本狼的名字就是簡單的自我介紹@@


wolf→就是本狼我
Zodiac→是星辰的意思
星星就會讓人想到"願望" 表示我算是有理想的狼>//< 
至於理想是...不告訴你(謎:.......)
星星是在"浩瀚的宇宙"當中  代表我是隻無拘無束的自由狼啦 XD

----------


## 寒狼

我一直很想去極地走一趟
而極地又被叫做寒漠
於是乎
生存在寒漠的狼"寒狼"就這樣蹦出來了

----------


## 亞格雷特

名子是從英文的快板Allegretto音節調換後變成Agerlletto
翻成中文便是亞格雷特
中間名是從英文的Creation直接翻成克里埃西
姓氏則是從Atonement直接翻成阿托門特
以上

----------


## 火狼

這個名子我想了好久不知該如何是好
一下覺得這個名不錯，一下覺得那個名也不賴
就是想選一個帥一點的名子
但要打上去時還是覺得這個名子比較好>A<不知為啥?

----------


## 狼敏

在下的名子"狼敏"
"狼"是指在下.
"敏"是指在下所愛的人.他的名子裡有個"敏"字.雖然不能和他在一起.但在下想守護他.
狼愛敏.就成了"狼敏"了W.

----------


## 凌曦

My本名─曦弩
意義為
曦  晨曦
弩  弓箭
以前滴名字─夜靈
意義為
夜之靈

----------


## 雪

我的獸名(雪)或者很奇怪
但我喜歡
像我的性格(率直,爽快.....
而且我喜歡這方面冷冰冰的東西
其實最初這獸名是主角的"
(這個獸名是女的吧?!)

----------


## 紅峽青燦

我的狼名改過三次(皆非自願)

紅峽狼群的習俗是長輩者有權更改晚輩名字
可任意更改
只要其他年齡大於這隻晚輩的狼都同意
新名就正式上路
只有離開狼群的叛狼(無論自願或非自願都稱叛狼)
才自己給自己取名字
因此每隻紅峽的狼
都擁有喻含長輩祝福的名字

小時候我是只有黑白兩色的狼
因為四隻腳掌皆為白色
被叫作"白掌"
長大後背部的黑毛開始帶有青色光澤
被改名叫"青背"
此時加入狼之樂園
當時就是註冊"紅峽青背"為名的

後來我堂哥黑風
也是紅峽狼群現任的狼王
說我的名字不好聽又沒意義
完全就是生理特徵
和幾個長輩討論後決定給我改名叫"青燦"
因為我長年為守護狼群而戰
他們認為是高尚若天星照耀的行為
因此"青燦"是"青色燦星"的意思

如果又遭長輩改名
就會再換名字了

順帶一題
猜到了嗎?
"黑風"是"黑色風暴"的意思

----------


## 飛狼薩克

說起來真是不好意思呢......
我從以前一直到現在
名字都是用"拼"出來的
就是想到什麼字，喜歡就用了^^"

通常是先從西方名翻譯過來的字去找
再來可能就是找比較有意義的字
如果是有意義的設定就會直接照相關的字

怎麼感覺好像離題了.......?

----------


## 狗熊

嗯  :Rolling Eyes:  ``我自己這個獸名是由於自己真實名中有一個字正好跟"熊"同音
所以選了這個名字來當外號  :Cool:  ;也許自己也能夠跟熊一樣可以雄壯威武  :lupe_yay:  
(因為自身是自小是體弱多病的  :wuf_e_cry:   :wuf_e_frown: )~

----------


## 羽翔

雖然之前有回過了，不過因為名子有更動過所以..3(???

目前的名字為【風爪 羽翔】
風爪是依照能力(風)跟較常使用的武器(爪子)來命名的..3(還有技能(?
應該可以算是姓氏w
至於羽翔的話
代表著展開(風之)羽翼向天飛翔，對本狼來說是象徵自由的。

----------


## 龍o瞳

本獸想說就來虛擬個職業吧  (愛護動物的職業~為自願!!)  ~
剛好這樂園是以狼為名就取"狼"之愛好者囉~

----------


## 默虎

我的名字

只有一個

默虎

默=沉默 安靜

跟我的性格非常相似

虎=對我來說 有如狂野般的性格

因為本虎再生病的時候

會有點類似喝酒醉的樣子....

之前有一次這樣

我順便告白了........

((別問我後續發展了  ˙ˇ˙



這就是這個名字的來源

----------


## 隱牙

名稱阿.....

一開始是先想種族和棲息地

想完之後就突然靈光一現

隱牙這個名子就出來了呢

----------


## 月圓之狼

我只是隨便取的  :lupe_annoyed:  ，後來想想應該要取"藍光"或"阿努比斯"或"幻狼"，畢竟那是我的綽號啊!!  :lupe_yay:   :lupe_laugh:

----------


## 狼の寂

咱名字的由來應該是出自於自己的心靈意象吧!
"狼の寂"這名字是咱下意識下想到的
就如同字面上的意思:"孤獨的狼"

這個名字意味著自己是人群中的孤狼  :wuffer_howl: 

由於自己是一匹狼，是一隻獸
因此想法，行為與價值觀取向和其它的一切等...... 都跟正常人類有所不同
而這往往導致自己不被人類所了解，常常被誤解甚至是視為異類

所以咱的內心多半是孤獨，寂寞的，而之前也並不知道還有像自己一樣的其它同類存在...

再加上自己屬於狼的那分孤傲個性，這應該就是"狼の寂"這名字的由來吧!
這名字充分的表達了自己的心境

而由於"狼の寂"這名字裡面有個日文字，較不方便輸入
於是乎，就直接取其字面上的意思

"寂狼"這個簡短又比較朗朗上口的譯名因而衍生了出來  :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 小藍龍

純粹亂取的(踹
因為敝龍沒有想名字的功力(咦)所以取了個很像綽號的名字(?)

----------


## Bior

字源『Bio』chemical前三個字母，加個r
依照獸設，敝虎是個經由生物科技所轉變而成

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

我的外号“卡拉什”是来源于"Kalashnikov"的简化版，Kalashnikov的意思就是卡拉什的偶像—米哈伊尔·季莫费耶维奇·卡拉什尼科夫（ＡＫ４７的研发者）。认识卡拉什的兽都知道卡拉什是只军兽和枪迷，尤特别钟爱ＡＫ系列突击步枪。为了表示对偶像的致敬和身为ＡＫ迷的像征，故而取“卡拉什”为外号。

背景也差不多和Ｂｉｏｒ一样，是经生物学实验转变而来。

----------


## 白拓

本狼的全名是『白狼拓』，『白拓』是簡稱喔
「白」代表我生長的雪地，
而「拓」則象徵著不畏艱難走下去的精神！
這是我對自己的期許，
一如我所說的：Just keep your own way!

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍的名字就字面上來看
凔=寒冷
藍=藍色
因為說到寒冷就會想到藍色
而敝龍最喜歡的顏色即為藍色
所以就這麼取了~(會想到寒冷是因為敝龍愛吃冰的食物

----------


## 悠輝夜

其實一開始是亂取的(爆
不過,後來漸漸喜歡上了這名字
悠,久而久之便成了我最喜歡的字,因為我認為,悠代表的就是自我,是只屬於自己,自己才有的東西的象徵
輝,輝在我心裡代表的是光,所以悠輝又有"我自己的光"的意思
夜,其實這個象徵性不大(打)因為大部分都是用悠輝而已,不過輝夜合起來的話,倒是會令我想起"飛舞著螢火蟲的夜晚"這樣的畫面
都是我心裡想往的事物及畫面

----------


## 月光銀牙

在月光下，一隻狼仰天嚎叫，露出白色的狼牙

敝狼的名子由來(瞎爆了)

----------


## 咖啡

說到名字
咖啡只是因為朋友的戲謔(?
因為國中那時一天喝3杯以上的咖啡XDDD

不過我比較正式的名子是{夕華雪}
意思是:夕陽的光華映照著雪地

----------


## 幻影魔狼

名字嘛 ww

小狼 : 同學們取的
暉狼 : 喜歡的獸取的
赤月狂狼 : 只是裡設定的名稱 當然也是獸友給予意見的

----------


## 卡斯特

我名字的由來是因為某天腦海裡突然出現一個特別的聲音，那個聲音一直叫我卡斯特，所以就變成我了(好瞎喔
最近發現有個人也叫卡斯特http://wapbaike.baidu.com/view/1274039.htm?adapt=1&
大家對他的印象不是很好，希望不要把我跟他混為一談。

----------


## 川崎大龍

我的名子有兩個來源，
川崎確實來自日文的kawasaki，會取川崎主要是因為這算是我比較熟的名子，這跟川崎重工有關，以前在看鐵路
大龍則是因為獸類裡面最喜歡龍，所以加大字取成 大龍

然後就組合成現在的名子了

----------


## 碎風

我的名字嗎 ...... 嗯 (沉思中 ~~
怎麼說呢  就真的...只是...隨便想想的吧 =w=
其實也可以說是把遊戲裡自己取的名字複製過來而已 =3=
然後把前面的字刪掉  就變成現在的我了 (?

----------


## Norya.Polaris

我的名子前段其實就是我的英文名子，而後段則是我以前的...算是筆名吧~(總覺得有點蠢QAQ)
然後結合在一起就變成我的獸名了~

----------


## 萊洛克

Guild Wars2(激戰2)遊戲裡對抗不死龍團體命運之刃裡的夏爾代表(跟獸有關的種族):Rytlock，所以借他名字翻成中文叫萊洛克!
變成我的獸名!

----------


## 傲斯頓

獸名就直接是我的英文名子翻過來XD
Alston --> 奧斯頓
但是覺得要有些不一樣, 不然容易撞名所以就把"奧"改成"傲"了~(炸

另外有上網找過Alston的意義是"出身高貴的人"

----------


## Schak

夏克的由來是~~真名加上自己想的字~就變成了夏克瞜>w<!!!

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

在去年的時候加入了另一團體,要求取名~把以前我人類老哥幫我取的遊戲ID刪刪加加後,就變成天祈了(←喂你說=沒說
不過最近好像覺得太短了,剛好虛是我選的屬性,又剛好我喜歡羽飄逸的感覺(而且跟虛有合到),所以前面就加上＂虛羽＂了！

----------


## 暻

我的名字─暻
其實是出現亂碼時，我真正的名字就會變成這個字
有光明的意思
還蠻喜歡的，所以就直接拿來當用了

----------


## 風歿

我的名字是遊戲ID 
用了之後意外變成最喜歡的名字了?!
風就是因為我喜歡吹風(這天氣吹風是想請病假吧
歿...喜歡黑暗系應該很正常吧 :Smile: 
所以就是這樣來的

----------


## gelidwolf

本狼的ID是玩遊戲的時候想出來的
喜歡跟風雨相伴的感覺(雖然現在冷得要死但還是很喜歡,反正有毛不怕XD
而轉換成英文的gelidwolf就變成冰冷的狼了..心寒如冰,風雨相伴

----------


## 極風

我的獸名是從一位很喜歡的獸友的獸名得到靈感的

一直很喜歡這個獸名所以之後就代表自己了

雖然常常有獸把這個獸名跟某樣食物做連結就是了   (?

----------


## 德拉格

我的獸名是看著頭像的這隻龍.自己想出來的
沒什麼特別的..絕對=w=

----------


## 亞斯特德

因為很喜歡神話，也喜歡神話中的故事和人物
於是某次在讀北歐神話時，讀到有關北歐的神界

阿斯嘉特  古諾斯語：Ásgarðr，英語：Asgard (神界之意)
再取諧音 Astrder (亞斯特德) 

就成為我的獸名

----------


## S.D痕天

小龍的獸名也是有歷史的(咦?
天馬行空的腦袋亂拼的@W@ <<很愛幻想
在國中時候的名稱
幻爾星.靈斯特.天(貓名) <<根本怪ww
現在的名稱也是亂拼的@W@
天痕.法蘭德斯(龍名)
小天就是小龍>WO
以上是小龍的獸名OWO

----------


## 寂影

小狼的獸名來源嘛......(沉思
老實說已經歷史悠久原因不可考

其實是小狼以前打線上遊戲在取名子的時候取的
後來獸名就一直是這樣了

還有全文其實是4個字  " 殘月寂影 " 
孤單望月的狼之背影呢...

----------


## Canis lupus

話說lupus的話,就很單純的把狼的學名打上來唄!

主要當然還是為了避開重複性,但是又不想許太誇張的名子
所以就......單純> <

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

原本我的名子叫做黑暗之狼! :wuffer_thpt:  後來覺得好土,有點蠢...

看到其他獸友都有獨一無二的名子,就想改改! 後來,看了<狼圖騰>裡頭說騰格里是狼派下來的信差,之後信奉騰格里,

再來想取個蒙古名好換掉原本名子,去上網查蒙古名! 想要取意思跟騰格里(天)一樣的名子,騰格爾意思也是天!

剛好符合我期望的,就把名子改成"黑狼騰格爾"了~~~~ :wuffer_glee:

----------


## 幻魂血牙

我的獸名由來嘛
小時因為很愛抓動物(<被我虐死的...(っ• ω• )っ
又很喜歡吃鴨血豬血...等
所以才取了個噬血
前面的黑狼只是為了表示我是黑的
以上廢話

----------


## 阿卡

嗯...
以下進化史↓

Aiko(中學期)→Akao(高中期)→哦英畝(Google翻譯(?)→英畝(初期噗名)→A Kao(阿靠)(某個惡意網友發現的超惡意的念法xD)→阿卡(現在)

總之就是...Akao的音譯發音(大概)
這名子大概沒有任何意義...只是想說取個A開頭的匿名就...(嗯
之後就發展出...英畝、阿咖、阿卡、阿靠、A子(日文發音)

大概xDD 總之稱呼隨意哦xDDD (???

----------


## 暗月蒼狼

名字的由來喔....
就是有一天在打電動的時候
要打一個暱稱
腦海裡就突然冒出這個名字
就一直用到現在了
我玩每個遊戲都是用這個名字

----------


## 曉天狼

感覺大家都好有深度阿我只是喜歡看火影裡最愛的角色曉組織的宇智波鼬的招牌技天照然後就變曉天了這樣太膚淺想個官方點的破曉的天空吧XDD

----------


## Gray-Bear

我的獸名是從《白熊咖啡廳》的灰熊(グリズリー)的英文(Grizzly)改編而來的
其實就是把灰熊字面上的意思直接翻成英文來的><

----------


## ---嶽---

再次強調這字念月
獸名是取真名的最後一個字
一方面不忘父母
一方面太多人念錯這個字了

----------


## 神威白霜

我從國小就在用這個名字
是因為我以前常常帶著白色的圍巾
又很喜歡冬天
所以"白霜"是這樣來的

是說我在冬天哈氣時
還真的結霜了

----------


## 上將狼

我的名稱來源是,我是軍事迷,所以我的化名通常都會有上將這兩個字

----------


## 陣一瓦賽克

某個遊戲的帥氣大叔
跟熊一樣身材，可愛憨憨的性情

----------


## 弦牙幻謎

我的名字一看就知道~
我這狼超中二的~~
弦犽-這指的是月亮囉
幻謎-玄幻的未解謎語
大概就是醬囉~
((沉了好~~~~長的時間呀

----------


## 叛逆中

名字的起源是 
好多老師都說 我們都是叛逆的孩子
所以我們?! 都在叛逆中...

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

很簡單地將自己喜歡的顏色和動物組合在一起，就變成今天的名字了WWWWWWW
如大家所見靛到紫深度的顏色，貓是首位然後是龍，再然後大概就是狼了
好吧我是以外形為主要因素的，不過中間夾雜了奇幻生物似乎又有點不對？XD

----------


## 帝嵐

銀星啊......
從貓戰士裡來的！
當初有一段時間很迷貓戰士
又因緣際會和銀有特殊緣份
最後就變銀星啦！(族長慾很強...

----------


## 白神七夜

要說七夜的來源的話 其實是因為我是在一月七號的夜晚出生 於是有一天打電動就想到這個名字了(咦 原名是檜
化名是呆毛的原因是因為我有兩根呆毛的關係(?
如果要說正式的名稱的話可以叫:白神 檜/七夜 檜~
原因是在設定上七夜家的親生父母雙亡 於是由親戚的白神家收養=w=
從此改名為白神 檜(?

----------


## 參

參 這個名字詳細由來已經不太記得了(貌似是玩網遊時取的
不過現在我現實朋友很多都這樣叫我
甚至當初在玩網遊的一段時間
班上的戰友會叫我 參狐神君(明明我是女生(x
以前有另個名字叫 尾音
因為當時我很迷V家又愛唱歌所以同學們就(你懂的

----------


## ISAACLOU

就是英文名加中文的姓。
原來我的英文名叫Jhon。我表姐覺得不好聽就給我改成Isaac，因為我初中時物理成績很好，牛頓的名就是Isaac。我姓婁，所以兩個拼起來就是我的獸名。

----------


## 阿多納托.粥粥

先說說*阿多納托*吧汪嗚,
也就是Adonato汪嗚,
是為了給別人神秘的感覺汪嗚,
因為這是一個沒有意思的名字哦哈哈哈哈哈(巴

粥粥則是有一天我無意中畫了一隻狗(狼?)的可愛東東汪嗚
打算把它設為我自己汪嗚
然後就想:'嗯叫甚麼名字好呢汪嗚?'
朋友常說我像個叔叔...
那就可愛一點吧汪嗚!
就成了吃掉*叔叔*字首音的*粥粥*了汪嗚(巴*n

----------


## 流星守護者(星守)

[流星守護者]這名字是在遊戲取名時,某隻妖精(我同學)幫我想的
之後因為有網友說名字太常叫我改
星守就誕生啦!(遊戲副帳就用這個)
有緣的話遊戲裡看的到喔~
還有[涼也虎太]是我姊寫小說時幫我想的
(ps:改名原因是打錯字,我姊是涼野風吹月,操風妖怪)

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

現實朋友很多都這樣叫我小飛
然後我也不知道為什麼(
以前在玩摩爾莊園的時候(幼稚
就叫豆子哥哥
然後兩個加在一起就變成豆子哥小飛了 :onion_41:

----------


## 狺犬默狛

狺:犬吠叫的樣子。

犬:為了對稱硬是湊出的字(?

默:原是黑犬安靜的樣子，後引申為安靜的樣子。

狛:日文字。為坐鎮守護神社的石犬(神社門口的那兩隻，在此也是為了對稱而湊的字(?

由名子的組成就知道我是一隻矛盾的獸(又吵又安靜，表示我自身矛盾的想法與存在。

----------


## 傑諾

是玩TRPG的產物,順便一提,那個傑諾一樣是一個狼人,但是因為各種各樣的原因(骰子女神),有的時候給人感覺像隻哈士奇多過一匹狼

----------


## 夢魘

夢魘就是夢魘，字面上的意思
不過那也是前陣子為家庭事務所困才會生活如惡夢，現在是好多了
但是又懶得改名，所以就繼續用這個中二的名字啦＝D

----------

